# Cooler 220 Vac como extractor de cocina



## hellfire4 (Abr 5, 2022)

Bueno, tengo (o tenía) un cooler de que se puede conectar directamente al un tomacorriente de 220v, usado a modo de extractor en la cocina, heté aquí que anoche de golpe y porrazo, dejo de andar y aparentemente, le llega energía

¿Saben que puede ser? ¿tiene sentido arreglarlo y/o remedio? O es que toca hacerse con uno nuevo.

la hélice, que necesita limpieza y el bobinado, las únicas piezas, sin contar el sosten del eje de la hélice y la carcasa


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 5, 2022)

*Posibilidades:*
1) Al caerse se cortó el bobinado
2) Al caerse se descentró el rotor
3) Ambas anteriores 


Mide el bobinado, arma y comprueba que al girarlo a mano *NO *roce en ningún lado


----------



## Lord Chango (Abr 5, 2022)

¿Mediste si había continuidad en las bobinas?¿Que no haya continuidad entre las bobinas y el núcleo? Veo que tiene un separador plástico, pero nunca está de más controlarlo.

Si la bobina es de cobre, en caso de que esté quemado/ligado, creo que siempre conviene arreglar. Si el bobinado es de aluminio, al tacho de basura directamente.

Alguna vez ví a un bobinador probar si había campo magnético en el centro del campo colocando una hoja de sierra de mano, si había campo, esta giraba. Era un motor bastante más grande, pero con algo más chico, si te animás podés probar.

Sino, como dice Fogonazo, puede haber algo descentrado o rozando.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Abr 5, 2022)

hellfire4 dijo:


> anoche de golpe y porrazo, dejo de andar


No se ha caido, ha dejado de funcionar de golpe y porrazo , sin porrazo 

Agarra el polímetro y mide en el enchufe (toma) si hay baja resistencia.
Si no da medida revisar que no haya un fusible térmico escondido donde entran los cables para unirse con los bobinados.


----------



## hellfire4 (Abr 5, 2022)

Fogonazo dijo:


> *Posibilidades:*
> 1) Al caerse se cortó el bobinado
> 2) Al caerse se descentró el rotor
> 3) Ambas anteriores
> ...


Nunca se cayo, estaba adherido en un hueco, dejo de andar, arranco un poco y luego chau.
Tratando de probarlo, salto el disyuntor, aunque estaba desarmado.
Me fijare mejor, la verdad, no vi fusible alguno, solo los cables que llegan al bobinado


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 5, 2022)

hellfire4 dijo:


> Nunca se cayo, estaba adherido en un hueco, dejo de andar, arranco un poco y luego chau.
> Tratando de probarlo, *salto el disyuntor, aunque estaba desarmado.*
> Me fijare mejor, la verdad, no vi fusible alguno, solo los cables que llegan al bobinado


Bobina cortada y/o con conexión al cuerpo metálico del cooler

​


----------



## DJ T3 (Abr 5, 2022)

No reniegues, pedi presupuesto en una bobinadora, y si no vale la pena, lo de Fogo...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 5, 2022)

Es un "motor de inducción de polos sombreados" , "dificilisimísimo" que se queme , lo mas probable es bujes secos o bujes gastados y se recuesta el rotor de "jaula de ardilla" sobre el campo.

Fijate que no tenga metido en el bobinado un fusible térmico. Medí los dos cables en escala de Ohms , debe medir "algo" distinto de Ol .


----------



## DJ T3 (Abr 5, 2022)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Fijate que no tenga metido en el bobinado un fusible térmico. Medí los dos cables en escala de Ohms , debe medir "algo" distinto de Ol .


El tema es que dijo que saltó el diferencial cuando lo conectó fuera... Asi que dudo del fusible quemado...


----------



## fabioosorio (Abr 5, 2022)

Lástima, lindo y caro cooler para ese uso, debe estar campeando, el que era de la máquina de soldar terminó así en la basura, lo reemplacé por un ventilador de horno microondas que estaba tirado.
Aparte, para lo que puede extraer de la cocina es más lo que se engrasa. 
El otro día vi lo que cuesta nuevo y le pasé una franelita al cooler del amplificador, uno de esos de 220v.


----------



## hellfire4 (Abr 6, 2022)

Luego lo miro, no quise volver a verlo, dado que como lidiaba con un problema en la PC, que se resistió y hace poco logre remediar, pues no tenía ninguna gana que saltara de vuelta la térmica en plena recuperación, ya que con la recuperación a un punto anterior en windows pude, pero se tira mucho tiempo, puede que al estar un tanto lleno el disco.

No tiene ningún fusible, tampoco le vi nada cortado en las conexiones con el bobinado, si le hace falta lubricante, el del aerosol o grafito tengo, tiene incluso dos calces y la gomita que va al medio, que si hay que reemplazarla, en una casa de rulemanes se consigue (misma gomita que adquirí en esa tienda para arreglar un regulador de agua de calefón)



fabioosorio dijo:


> Lástima, lindo y caro cooler para ese uso, debe estar campeando, el que era de la máquina de soldar terminó así en la basura, lo reemplacé por un ventilador de horno microondas que estaba tirado.
> Aparte, para lo que puede extraer de la cocina es más lo que se engrasa.
> El otro día vi lo que cuesta nuevo y le pasé una franelita al cooler del amplificador, uno de esos de 220v.



La realidad es que el hueco que va es justo su tamaño y fue mucho más barato que comprar el extractor.




Fogonazo dijo:


> Bobina cortada y/o con conexión al cuerpo metálico del cooler
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 280223​


Y bueno, si va al tacho, mala suerte, justo antes de realizar el cambio, se me ocurrió consultar a ver que onda y aprender del tema 



DJ T3 dijo:


> El tema es que dijo que saltó el diferencial cuando lo conectó fuera... Asi que dudo del fusible quemado...


Fue una mala idea, la idea era ver la bobina con el buscapolo


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Abr 6, 2022)

hellfire4 dijo:


> Fue una mala idea, la idea era ver la bobina con el buscapolo


Buscapolos apalancando en la bobina.. 🤔 Buscapolos raspando barniz y haciendo corto. 🤔😲

Polímetro en resistencia alta y medir entre bobinas y armadura metálica para ver si hay derivación.


----------



## hellfire4 (Abr 6, 2022)

Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> Buscapolos apalancando en la bobina.. 🤔 Buscapolos raspando barniz y haciendo corto. 🤔😲
> 
> Polímetro en resistencia alta y medir entre bobinas y armadura metálica para ver si hay derivación.


Apenas lo apoye, tampoco soy tan ignorante, se que el bobinado es algo delicado xd
Y bueno, no hay aciertos sin errores, como tampoco aprendizaje.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Abr 6, 2022)

Déjese que yo llevo en esto mas de mas de trienta años y sigo haciendo burradas de vez en cuando. 
La última fué ponerme a dar golpecitos con la punta de un bolígrafo en las soldaduras de un circuito y ...... *Patapúm... !!*
El bolígrafo es de plástico color metálico y no se me ocurrió comprobar con el polímetro si el color era por recubrimiento de metal real. 🤷‍♂️


----------



## hellfire4 (Abr 6, 2022)

Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> Déjese que yo llevo en esto mas de mas de trienta años y sigo haciendo burradas de vez en cuando.
> La última fué ponerme a dar golpecitos con la punta de un bolígrafo en las soldaduras de un circuito y ...... *Patapúm... !!*
> El bolígrafo es de plástico color metálico y no se me ocurrió comprobar con el polímetro si el color era por recubrimiento de metal real. 🤷‍♂️


Y.... pero es así con el aprendizaje, de hecho quien enseña a menudo sin que le enseñase otro así llego a lo que llego, mucho más que el aprendiz.


----------



## hellfire4 (Abr 6, 2022)

Efectivamente, estaba como disimulado, uno de los dos contactos del cable esta cortado (al moverlo lo note, dado que a simple vista, pues no)
No dejo un resto para hacer un empalme ¿Es buena idea soldarle directamente el cable a ese extremo de la bobina? ¿o soldarle un extremo fino?
Se me ocurrió, pero es mejor consultarlo 1º


----------



## Lord Chango (Abr 6, 2022)

Como te comenté al principio, si es de cobre, dale nomás. Si es aluminio, ni te gastés.

Lo que yo solía hacer cuando se cortaba un cable de la bobina y no tenía mucho espacio, era hacer un "entablillado" entre los dos cables, agregando por ejemplo una para de un diodo a modo de "tablilla" entre los dos extremos de los cables cortados, y los "ataba" enrollando un cable bien finito. Todo eso lo soldaba después y lo aislaba con barniz.

Una foto de cómo está cortado ayudaría a ver que se puede hacer.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Abr 6, 2022)

Otra cosa que se puede hacer, si se puede o se deja, es quitarle una vuelta y así tienes de sobra. Lo hice muchísimas veces con las bobinas de los motores de las afeitadoras y no hubo ningún problema.
También recuerdo haberlo hecho con las bobinas de los "transformadores" de F.I. de las radios, sólo tenía que volver a calibrar la señal.


----------



## hellfire4 (Abr 6, 2022)

Lord Chango dijo:


> Como te comenté al principio, si es de cobre, dale nomás. Si es aluminio, ni te gastés.
> 
> Lo que yo solía hacer cuando se cortaba un cable de la bobina y no tenía mucho espacio, era hacer un "entablillado" entre los dos cables, agregando por ejemplo una para de un diodo a modo de "tablilla" entre los dos extremos de los cables cortados, y los "ataba" enrollando un cable bien finito. Todo eso lo soldaba después y lo aislaba con barniz.
> 
> Una foto de cómo está cortado ayudaría a ver que se puede hacer.


Voila

Es tan fino que costo que se viese en la foto.

Se ha cortado en un punto que además de corto, no se ve exactamente donde estaba conectado.




Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> Otra cosa que se puede hacer, si se puede o se deja, es quitarle una vuelta y así tienes de sobra. Lo hice muchísimas veces con las bobinas de los motores de las afeitadoras y no hubo ningún problema.
> También recuerdo haberlo hecho con las bobinas de los "transformadores" de F.I. de las radios, sólo tenía que volver a calibrar la señal.


Calculo que debe de ser delicado, aca aparte de verla frágil, ni se por donde sacarle la vuelta XD


----------



## Lord Chango (Abr 6, 2022)

Tendrías que ver en esa misma bobina, el otro extremo. Si este otro extremo se mete detrás del bobinado, quiere decir que el que está roto es de la última vuelta y con suerte se puede ubicar, y con un poco de pistola de calor, soltarlo para soldarlo. Caso contrario, el roto es el de la primer vuelta y va a ser casi imposible de ubicar.

Con tiempo y maña siempre se puede volver a bobinar, es contar las vueltas, el sentido, y armarlo de a poco. Pero queda a criterio de cada uno.


----------



## hellfire4 (Abr 6, 2022)

¿Si o si tiene que conectarse con un hilo fino de vuelta? ¿no seria mas sencillo soldarle el hilo o el cable directamente?
Mientras funcione, o sea, no se ve encima.
Para colmo esta fija la bobina y no cuento con el barniz aislante, conseguirlo en G,chú es un lió encima, además que no me conviene, me compro otro cooler antes que el barníz por ML, ya que mucho uso no le daría.


----------



## unmonje (Abr 6, 2022)

hellfire4 dijo:


> Voila
> 
> Es tan fino que costo que se viese en la foto.
> 
> ...


Al menos una vez al año, hay que hacer mantenimiento a los extractores de aire, humo o como quiera llamarlo, porque la grasa hace estragos en las aspas, las bobinas, en la disipación del calor del motor y todo es una espiral que empeora cuando pasa el tiempo, en conjunto con las peluzas, pelos, polvos, etc.

Se lo quita , se lo limpia y " vualá "


----------



## hellfire4 (Abr 6, 2022)

unmonje dijo:


> Al menos una vez al año, hay que hacer mantenimiento a los extractores de aire, humo o como quiera llamarlo, porque la grasa hace estragos en las aspas, las bobinas, en la disipación del calor del motor y todo es una espiral que empeora cuando pasa el tiempo, en conjunto con las peluzas, pelos, polvos, etc.
> 
> Se lo quita , se lo limpia y " vualá "


si, estoy de acuerdo, le hacia mantenimiento de limpieza y le lubricaba, pero aca se ha quebrado el hilo de la bobina, una que no me esperaba. Y claro, justo tocaba limpieza, pero es más importante ver si vuelve a andar 1º.


----------



## unmonje (Abr 6, 2022)

hellfire4 dijo:


> si, estoy de acuerdo, le hacia mantenimiento de limpieza y le lubricaba, pero aca se ha quebrado el hilo de la bobina, una que no me esperaba.


Se ve que el hilo de cobre,  cansado de recalentar, posiblemente por semanas de no poder disipar el calor del aire y el de la electricidad que lo circundaba, dijo basta.
Lamentablemente para reparar, hay que desarmar, raspar lo quemado, estañar y soldar y rezar que no se haya fatigado el resto del cobre que no  está a la vista


----------



## hellfire4 (Abr 6, 2022)

Um, tendré que buscar un tutorial a ver como se desarma una bobina ¿poneles un hilo más grueso y resistente no evitaria que se vuelva a romper? Tengo cables de cobre finos de un único hilo, siendo grueso.


----------



## unmonje (Abr 6, 2022)

hellfire4 dijo:


> Um, tendré que buscar un tutorial a ver como se desarma una bobina ¿poneles un hilo más grueso y resistente no evitaria que se vuelva a romper? Tengo cables de cobre finos de un único hilo, siendo grueso.


Trate de que el grosor sea semejante ó ligeramente superior, el que use para reparar puede ser desnudo, pero deberá esmaltarlo luego o ponerle un "SPAGETTI " termo-contraible o no, según usted pueda.  Como seguramente está calentando no basta poner estaño, hay que retorcer para que no se suelte antes de soldar. Luego lo tapa con el SPAGETTI de abajo.


----------



## hellfire4 (Abr 6, 2022)

Bien de acuerdo, encontrado el problema, que equivale a 50% de la solución, ahora sera cuestión de verlo con detenimiento, se agradece


----------



## hellfire4 (Abr 7, 2022)

Bueh, ha palmado, logre conectarle un hilo de cobre fino, arranco, estuvo un ratito, largo humo y uno de los bobinados se puso marrón oscuro, pues nada, toca adquirir otro.


----------



## unmonje (Abr 7, 2022)

hellfire4 dijo:


> Bueh, ha palmado, logre conectarle un hilo de cobre fino, arranco, estuvo un ratito, largo humo y uno de los bobinados se puso marrón oscuro, pues nada, toca adquirir otro.


Entonces ya tenia espiras en corto que terminaron cortando el alambre, asegure se que la próxima victima este en mejor condición. Es decir con aire fresco.
De paso le voy a decir un pequeño secreto de los extractores de aire que NO se queman y duran décadas aunque no los limpien.
El motor impulsor en si, nunca debe estar en el torrente de aire.  Debe estar en cámara aparte, lejos del calor.
He aquí, un ejemplo con fines didácticos. Fíjese que el impulsor, es externo a la cámara de la turbina con su correspondiente  Colector y Emisor de aire. Es lo mas eficiente que hay.


----------



## hellfire4 (Abr 7, 2022)

El tema es que es apenas un huequito que estaba al dope (le pusieron una rejilla) a modo de ventilación que va a un codo de PVC que sale para afuera y decidi hacerlo extractor, tampoco hay mucho lugar para ponerle algo ni tiene profundidad para ponerle uno de baño como los que venden , sumado que tiene un cañito electríco atravesado.



Desconozco quien fue el que lo hizo eso, fue otra de las tantas gracias que me tope cuando vine aca a vivir y ya varias he resuelto (algunas ha surgido por algún accidente, como que hayan puesto un disyuntor menor al adecuado, cuestión descubierta de casualidad y ya resuelta)

Y bueno, todas no se ganan, se gano con el calefón, con la heladera, con la fuente de la pc (más el conocimiento adquirido por la experiencia), y aca no


----------



## Lord Chango (Abr 7, 2022)

Bueno, casi casi se salva. A veces la vibración puede cortar el alambre también.

Para que quede registrado, yo usaba barniz marino común en los bobinados, nunca un drama.

Vuelvo a repetir, si es una sola bobina  se podría rehacer la que se quemó, contando las vueltas, y comprando alambre con un 10% más del peso por las dudas. Ese parece difícil de desarmar, se puede cortando con el minitorno la bobina y desarmando desde ahí.

Pero es a gusto de cada uno


----------



## unmonje (Abr 7, 2022)

hellfire4 dijo:


> El tema es que es apenas un huequito que estaba al dope (le pusieron una rejilla) a modo de ventilación que va a un codo de PVC que sale para afuera y decidi hacerlo extractor, tampoco hay mucho lugar para ponerle algo ni tiene profundidad para ponerle uno de baño como los que venden , sumado que tiene un cañito electríco atravesado.
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 280296
> 
> ...


Tema resuelto


----------



## DJ T3 (Abr 7, 2022)

Si pudieses, coloca el nuevo extractor fuera y del tipo que te dijeron, asi evitas que se estropee con la grasa y calor de la cocina, y de paso no tienes ruido dentro al funcionar


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 7, 2022)

Mercado libre soluciona *"Todo" *






						Cooler 4 Pulgadas 220v | MercadoLibre 📦
					

Envíos Gratis en el día ✓ Comprá Cooler 4 Pulgadas 220v en cuotas sin interés! Conocé nuestras increíbles ofertas y promociones en millones de productos.




					listado.mercadolibre.com.ar


----------



## hellfire4 (Abr 7, 2022)

unmonje dijo:


> Entonces ya tenia espiras en corto que terminaron cortando el alambre, asegure se que la próxima victima este en mejor condición. Es decir con aire fresco.
> De paso le voy a decir un pequeño secreto de los extractores de aire que NO se queman y duran décadas aunque no los limpien.
> El motor impulsor en si, nunca debe estar en el torrente de aire.  Debe estar en cámara aparte, lejos del calor.
> He aquí, un ejemplo con fines didácticos. Fíjese que el impulsor, es externo a la cámara de la turbina con su correspondiente  Colector y Emisor de aire. Es lo mas eficiente que hay.


Coincido, justo recordando, el extractor casero de baño armado con dos coolers y una fuente anda de maravilla, ya que justamente lo que los potencia no esta en el mismo lugar



Antes ya subí fotos en otra parte, a modo de ventaja del mismo (y desagradable descubrimiento), ese toilet tiene el problema que no podría haberle colocado un tradicional extractor de los que venden -hay espacios entre los coolers que permiten que se airee-, dado que el se vicia el aire del mismo casi de inmediato, una vez probe taparle momentaneamente esos espacios y no fue una buena idea.
No larga olor a cobre caliente ni nada (cuando largo humo el olor fue similar, aunque notablemente potenciado)

Se armo mucho antes, nunca fallo.



DJ T3 dijo:


> Si pudieses, coloca el nuevo extractor fuera y del tipo que te dijeron, asi evitas que se estropee con la grasa y calor de la cocina, y de paso no tienes ruido dentro al funcionar



Tal vez hacer lo mismo que el baño o ver si hay lugar para uno de esos otros, habría que ver. Ya que la verdad, volver a hacer lo mismo y que se queme al tiempo, no me convence, aunque de momento no me han quedado fuentes de sobra. Podría dejarlo para más adelante.

El olor ese a cobre caliente nunca me gusto como sintoma, la verdad y manteniendo los bordes sellados, evitaba el ingreso al ambiente, dado que se iba para afuera.




Lord Chango dijo:


> Bueno, casi casi se salva. A veces la vibración puede cortar el alambre también.
> 
> Para que quede registrado, yo usaba barniz marino común en los bobinados, nunca un drama.
> 
> ...



Con paciencia, sin duda. Ya ire viendo que hago, lo único seguro ahora, pues limpiar el lugar de restos de revoque Xd y tapar algunos orificios con espatula y pasta de dientes
Eso del barniz marino no lo sabía, interesante, sobretodo si no puedes conseguir del otro.

En conclusión:
Aunque no se haya resuelto, la consulta ha válido bastante, dado que de no haberla hecho, podría haber vuelto a adquirir el mismo cooler y haber caido en la misma . Se agradece a todos los participes


----------



## hellfire4 (Abr 7, 2022)

Um, tal vez un cooler de fuente de PC, esos de cuatro pulgadas con un cargador de los Volts necesarios, que veo que deben de ser 12V para que se mueva en condiciones, una que se me ocurre.


----------



## fabioosorio (Abr 7, 2022)

Ese  buraco está sobre la cocina? Parece que haya habido una campana y por ahí evacuada el extractor. Si es así, encontrate una campana de extractor, instalarla y sacá el calor por caño hacia arriba como chimenea. En casa tengo así y elimino exceso de calor y no queda la cocina olorienta.


----------



## hellfire4 (Abr 7, 2022)

fabioosorio dijo:


> Ese  buraco está sobre la cocina? Parece que haya habido una campana y por ahí evacuada el extractor. Si es así, encontrate una campana de extractor, instalarla y sacá el calor por caño hacia arriba como chimenea. En casa tengo así y elimino exceso de calor y no queda la cocina olorienta.


Es de un caño de ventilación que pusieron asi nomás, que dijeron aca de darlo de baja, pero yo considere que se le podía sacar más partido si se usaba para un extractor casero, y dadas sus limitaciones, opte por el cooler oloriento ese (cuando se acciona).




Que sale hacia el exterior. Originalmente la rejilla externa no estaba bien tapada por dentro, y venía una lluvia y llenaba de agua el lavadero, hasta que me aburrí, tome silicona y cubrí por dentro los bordes que rodeaban al caño de PVC.
Mientras anduvo, alivio a menudo en la cocina.


----------



## unmonje (Abr 7, 2022)

hellfire4 dijo:


> Coincido, justo recordando, el extractor casero de baño armado con dos coolers y una fuente anda de maravilla, ya que justamente lo que los potencia no esta en el mismo lugar
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 280323
> 
> ...


Llamase* impulsor*  o *motor ,* a las unidades motrices, no a los _*generadores o fuente   *_


----------



## fabioosorio (Abr 7, 2022)

hellfire4 dijo:


> Es de un caño de ventilación que pusieron asi nomás, que dijeron aca de darlo de baja, pero yo considere que se le podía sacar más partido si se usaba para un extractor casero, y dadas sus limitaciones, opte por el cooler oloriento ese (cuando se acciona).
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 280324
> Ver el archivo adjunto 280325
> ...


Genial, sale al exterior. 
Muchacho, ponga a trabajar a esos que pretenden vivir del aire, presión, térmica y capacidad de succión del viento. Ponga un caño (no creo que sea más de 1,5m) que sobrepase el techo de la casa, un sombrerito y ocupe el cooler, la fuente y la tecla en otra cosa, de paso reduce la instalación eléctrica,


----------



## hellfire4 (Abr 7, 2022)

fabioosorio dijo:


> Genial, sale al exterior.
> Muchacho, ponga a trabajar a esos que pretenden vivir del aire, presión, térmica y capacidad de succión del viento. Ponga un caño (no creo que sea más de 1,5m) que sobrepase el techo de la casa, un sombrerito y ocupe el cooler, la fuente y la tecla en otra cosa, de paso reduce la instalación eléctrica,


Es un depto, ese es el tema  (debí de haberlo aclarado Xd, adivinos no son  ), en un 5º piso, o 6º si tomamos la doble altura del local de PB. Por las leyes de propiedad horizontal, hay cosas que no son tan fáciles de hacer. Más allá que perrerías no falten, en mi caso, a veces llegaron olores a comida desde la ventilación del toilet (que expulso de inmediato con el extractor casero), y calculo que alguien ha usado el conducto de esa ventilación para una cocina.


Ahora ¿por qué seria una mala idea darle el uso de extraer olores a ese caño de la cocina? Solo por saber
Si, ya se que no es el tema de este hilo que abrí, pero me interesaría saberlo ya que lo menciona, dado que podría ser una data valiosa.




unmonje dijo:


> Llamase* impulsor*  o *motor ,* a las unidades motrices, no a los _*generadores o fuente  *_


Estamos, se agradece la corrección , más dado que es en buenos modos


----------



## hellfire4 (Abr 8, 2022)

Bueno, es lo que ven, sigo pensando que puede andar mejor un cooler de 4x4 de 12v potenciado con un cargador de 12v que un de 220v directo. Al menos largaría menos olor a cobre caliente y se calentaria menos, claro. Si se gasta más y dura más, valdría la pena.
Abierto a más sugerencias y/o críticas constructivas.


----------



## unmonje (Abr 8, 2022)

hellfire4 dijo:


> Bueno, es lo que ven, sigo pensando que puede andar mejor un cooler de 4x4 de 12v potenciado con un cargador de 12v que un de 220v directo. Al menos largaría menos olor a cobre caliente y se calentaria menos, claro. Si se gasta más y dura más, valdría la pena.
> Abierto a más sugerencias y/o críticas constructivas.


El problema no es tanto 12 o 220 sino, que el aire del que hablamos, suele estar caliente, lo que NO sería grave, si es de un baño, también húmedo , lo que a largo plazo no es conveniente.
 Lo realmente destructivo es el aceite y gotitas de grasa de la comida en el aire, que van empastando y haciendo deposición sobre la superficie y aspas de la turbina, arruinando todo hasta quitarle eficiencia y detenerlo, ademas, que lo hace casi imposible de limpiar a fojas CERO.
Ese ese el problema cuando el motor y las aspas están en el mismo lugar.
Espero no tener que repetir todo este texto porque me canso. 🤣  ¿Como lo sé?  Pues porque Yo también, además de reparar COSAS, limpio la cocina, pero el extractor de casa, lo limpié hace 8 años.
Este de abajo, es eterno y el motor está arriba de la turbina y separado y fresco del torrente de aire.
Lo desmontas, la parte de chapa lo sumerge en detergente y agua caliente un rato ,le cepilla y lo vuelve a armar , en tanto el motor ni se enteró que algo pasó. Limpio como el primer dia.


----------



## hellfire4 (Abr 8, 2022)

unmonje dijo:


> Espero no tener que repetir todo este texto porque me canso. 🤣  ¿Como lo sé?  Pues porque Yo también, además de reparar COSAS, limpio la cocina, pero el extractor de casa, lo limpié hace 8 años.
> Este de abajo, es eterno y el motor está arriba de la turbina y separado y fresco del torrente de aire.
> Lo desmontas, la parte de chapa lo sumerge en detergente y agua caliente un rato ,le cepilla y lo vuelve a armar , en tanto el motor ni se enteró que algo pasó. Limpio como el primer dia.


Esta bien, eso ya estaba más que claro y de acuerdo, pensé que era el tema que era inadecuado usar ese ducto que justo que enseñe para andar ventilando la cocina, como antes nombraron. Justo eso había preguntado del porque lo era.

Es cierto que un baño es particularmente humedo, aunque la verdad, el toilet carece de ducha, de manera que en eso zafa bien y el baño principal no necesita extractor alguno al ya tener ventana exterior (tenía antes también un ducto para ser aireado, pero llegaban olores de otros baños, desde desodorantes a varios bastante menos agradables Xd y lo bloquee al no ser necesario con la ventana exterior).

Hasta la fecha, nunca limpie un extractor electríco, siendo sincero. Si me acuerdo cuando dijeron si lo hacia uno de gamba en una casa, pero por inexperiencia -e imaginarme que lo que iba a hacer eso, ya que bien se lo que es limpiar grasa al haber limpiado hornos-, pues no quise.

Bueno, veré que hago.


En definitiva, estos que anuncian para cocinas y baños son una porquería (y en uno de esos me base para usar coolers a modo de extractores)


----------



## mcrven (Abr 9, 2022)

COOLER a 220VAC = 3 o 4 problemas.

COOLER DC a 12 0 24V = 5 0 6 problemas - más - Fuente de poder para alimentar el COOLER DC = 30 0 40 problemas = Potencial problemático 46 problemas...

Déjate de joder y ponle el COOLER de 220 VAC... ¿O es que te gustan los problemas?


----------



## fabioosorio (Abr 9, 2022)

Chatarreá un poco más y encontrate una campana de extractor, que seguro va a estar con la botonera engrasada, la limpiás, y vas a ver el extractor que tenés para poner en la campana, son de turbina como el que se puso la imagen al principio de este tema. Tengo dos extractores de esos guardados, los tiran porque no enciende más, y es falta de contacto en las botoneras.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Abr 9, 2022)

hellfire4 dijo:


> Apenas lo apoye, tampoco soy tan ignorante, se que el bobinado es algo delicado xd
> Y bueno, no hay aciertos sin errores, como tampoco aprendizaje.


Apoyar cualquier elemento en el alambre barnizado, ya es símbolo de daño.
No importa que tan suave lo intentes.
En fin, tampoco es lo mismo que salte el disyuntor diferencial a que salte el interruptor térmico.
Aunque para el caso, da indicio de graves problemas para ese cooler.


hellfire4 dijo:


> Um, tendré que buscar un tutorial a ver como se desarma una bobina ¿poneles un hilo más grueso y resistente no evitaria que se vuelva a romper? Tengo cables de cobre finos de un único hilo, siendo grueso.


No tiene sentido hacer eso, por dos motivos básicos:
Si usas alambre más grueso, NO alcanzará el espacio dónde está el actual...
Motivo dos: difícilmente logres empaquetar todo el bobinado de forma compacta como de fabrica, y lo más probable es que dañes el esmalte.
Sumado que posiblemente cambie la potencia consumida.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 9, 2022)

Si andaba y ahora volvió a andar ... volverlo a instalar


----------



## hellfire4 (Abr 9, 2022)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Si andaba y ahora volvió a andar ... volverlo a instalar


Por apenas un minuto (duro poco la alegría de cuando lográs arreglar algo xd tras renegar) , luego largo humo siendo un olor irritante y chau.



fabioosorio dijo:


> Chatarreá un poco más y encontrate una campana de extractor, que seguro va a estar con la botonera engrasada, la limpiás, y vas a ver el extractor que tenés para poner en la campana, son de turbina como el que se puso la imagen al principio de este tema. Tengo dos extractores de esos guardados, los tiran porque no enciende más, y es falta de contacto en las botoneras.



Con suerte en algún volquete, cuando paso por alguno, doy una mirada rápida, de momento, 0 patatero. Pero es buena idea .



Gudino Roberto duberlin dijo:


> Apoyar cualquier elemento en el alambre barnizado, ya es símbolo de daño.
> No importa que tan suave lo intentes.
> En fin, tampoco es lo mismo que salte el disyuntor diferencial a que salte el interruptor térmico.
> Aunque para el caso, da indicio de graves problemas para ese cooler.
> ...


En definitiva, de querer poner el mismo, pues tocaría comprar uno nuevo.


La cuestión esta en veremos de momento.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Abr 9, 2022)

¿Con la campana extractora no es suficiente?

En mi caso la campana va a una de las salidas (sunt) habilitadas de obra (diseñadas por el arquitecto en su día) pero como luego cuando se hacen reformas no se respeta nada... pues debe de estar medio tapada y reboca por la rejilla de ventilación que está a medio metro.
Tengo dos en una, extracción y ventilación  
Cuando cocino con la campana encendida siento un aliento fresco en el cogote 😄


----------



## hellfire4 (Abr 9, 2022)

Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> ¿Con la campana extractora no es suficiente?
> 
> En mi caso la campana va a una de las salidas (sunt) habilitadas de obra (diseñadas por el arquitecto en su día) pero como luego cuando se hacen reformas no se respeta nada... pues debe de estar medio tapada y reboca por la rejilla de ventilación que está a medio metro.
> Tengo dos en una, extracción y ventilación
> Cuando cocino con la campana encendida siento un aliento fresco en el cogote 😄


Es una campana pelada, si se coloca una extractora a futuro, seria otra cuestión, la cuestión de ahora era ver como zafar del apuro.


----------



## hellfire4 (Abr 9, 2022)

Podría hacerme con una campana chatarreando (si es que tengo la suerte de encontrarla), como bien dicen, u otra opción es hacerme con un un extractor adecuado para la misma y que la arme, como el extractor que antes me enseñaron, o sea, no se puede colocar cualquier cosa dada la cercanía con una fuente de calor. Requiere estudio, cosa que se pueda montar y desmontar para su mantenimiento.


----------



## fabioosorio (Abr 9, 2022)

En la punta de caño contra la pared.


----------



## hellfire4 (May 4, 2022)

Si tengo la suerte de hallar una campana que fue tirada solo porque la botonera se ha roto, seria todo un golazo, pero momento, pues
no.
Lo que sí he hecho es reemplazar el cooler de 220v por uno de 12v reciclado y aproveche una antigua fuente de 12v de un router de Arnet que había sobrado, mientras que la otra fuente de 12v de un Linsys fue destinada a un aparato de TDA a reemplazar la reventada (y que no se logré conseguir en mi ciudad).




Fue gracioso, el tomacorrientes superior estaba puesto al reves, de manera que no se podía poner la fuente sin interferir con el toma inferior, de forma que corte la luz le desarme y lo puse como debía de haber estado.

Me gusta más el cooler de 12v, no larga el tremendo olor a bobinado caliente del otro (o bobinado en acción, por así decirlo).


----------



## fabioosorio (May 4, 2022)

Esas cosas que los electricistas corajudos hacemos mejor que muchos matriculados.
Edito, me refiero a la posición de los tomacorriente.


----------



## mcrven (May 4, 2022)

fabioosorio dijo:


> Esas cosas que los electricistas corajudos hacemos mejor que muchos matriculados.



Oye Hell... aderézalo con un par de ruedas de cebollas. diente de ajo y perejil... para cuando quede asado huela bien... por lo menos...


----------



## hellfire4 (May 4, 2022)

O sea ¿hay algún riesgo?

No hace mucho cambié el disyuntor del lugar justamente.
El cooler no esta expuesto a la cocina, de manera que no tiene una fuente de calor, que claro, seria una mala idea hacer eso, en las fotos bien se ve que la campana esta aparte.


----------



## fabioosorio (May 4, 2022)

No se que riesgo correrá el disyuntor, pero el cooler aceitadito va a tener el mismo olor a 12V como a 220V.


----------



## hellfire4 (May 4, 2022)

fabioosorio dijo:


> Esas cosas que los electricistas corajudos hacemos mejor que muchos matriculados.
> Edito, me refiero a la posición de los tomacorriente.


Los cables se mantienen tal cual, el tomacorrientes solo fue dado la vuelta, pero sin cambiarle los cables de lugar, desde un inicio sabía que eso se queda así.


fabioosorio dijo:


> No se que riesgo correrá el disyuntor, pero el cooler aceitadito va a tener el mismo olor a 12V como a 220V.


Ahh, esa es la cuestión a saber ¿necesitaría una fuente más confiable?


fabioosorio dijo:


> No se que riesgo correrá el disyuntor, pero el cooler aceitadito va a tener el mismo olor a 12V como a 220V.


Tenía un disyuntor de valor inferior al ideal, de manera que si saltaban las termicas, saltaba el disyuntor y también saltada las termicas del panel principal.


----------



## fabioosorio (May 4, 2022)

No, un extractor adecuado.


----------



## hellfire4 (May 4, 2022)

fabioosorio dijo:


> No, un extractor adecuado.


Ahhh.

La idea es hacerse con una campana extractora, ya lo comente, ese de ahí es un tanto secundario, que no esta expuesto al calor y usa un ducto algo al dope.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (May 4, 2022)

Me quedó la duda ¿la campana extractora funciona?


----------



## hellfire4 (May 4, 2022)

Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> Me quedó la duda ¿la campana extractora funciona?



Es una campana así nomás, sin nada

El espacio del cooler era una rejilla de ventilación que poco hacía



Antes lo mencione, de darle ese uso a ese ducto, de que extrajera algo de los olores del lugar, y claro, al no estar expuesto directamente al calor de la cocina (desde ya seria una mala idea ponerlo en la campana)


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (May 4, 2022)

No, esos ventiladores (sopladores, abanicos, cooler) no están pensados para soportar esas condiciones de trabajo.
Se recalentaría y llenaría de grasa.

A no ser que se intercale un filtro "atrapagrasas"


----------



## hellfire4 (May 4, 2022)

Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> No, esos ventiladores (sopladores, abanicos, cooler) no están pensados para soportar esas condiciones de trabajo.
> Se recalentaría y llenaría de grasa.
> A no ser que se intercala un filtro "atrapagrasas"


O sea, para toilet sin duschas andan bien, para cocinas, pues no


----------



## fabioosorio (May 4, 2022)

Aaaahhh, vos mostraste otra cosa , el alojamiento del cooler al final del caño de la campana.
Ahí en la esquina de la ventana el cooler hará lo que pueda, y algo siempre es mejor que nada.


----------



## hellfire4 (May 4, 2022)

fabioosorio dijo:


> Aaaahhh, vos mostraste otra cosa , el alojamiento del cooler al final del caño de la campana.
> Ahí en la esquina de la ventana el cooler hará lo que pueda, y algo siempre es mejor que nada.


En la pág dos hay una foto de la cocina, justo esta.
Aunque bueno, esta bien, no se acordarían , no pasa nada.




Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> No, esos ventiladores (sopladores, abanicos, cooler) no están pensados para soportar esas condiciones de trabajo.
> Se recalentaría y llenaría de grasa.
> 
> A no ser que se intercale un filtro "atrapagrasas"


buena idea, se puede agregar un filtro, puede que tenga una rejilla para adaptar.

La salida de la campana no se hacia donde va bien, la verdad, ese otro caño es un caño de PVC que va directamente hacia afuera, independiente del de la campana


----------



## malesi (May 4, 2022)

hellfire4 dijo:


> Si tengo la suerte de hallar una campana que fue tirada solo porque la botonera se ha roto, seria todo un golazo, pero momento, pues
> no.
> Lo que sí he hecho es reemplazar el cooler de 220v por uno de 12v reciclado y aproveche una antigua fuente de 12v de un router de Arnet que había sobrado, mientras que la otra fuente de 12v de un Linsys fue destinada a un aparato de TDA a reemplazar la reventada (y que no se logré conseguir en mi ciudad).
> 
> ...



Sin ánimo de ofender
La misma inversión, los mismos gastos, otra manera


----------



## hellfire4 (May 4, 2022)

malesi dijo:


> Ver el archivo adjunto 281653
> Sin ánimo de ofender
> La misma inversión, los mismos gastos, otra manera


Para nada, no ofende nada, es más, es bienvenida, como toda sugerencia y corrección, el tema que lo hice anoche un tanto tarde.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (May 4, 2022)

La cosa es que los cables no estén a la vista, que todo el conjunto quede profesional y agradable al ojo.... ..

... y que haya un zona casi estanca, oscura y calentita (por los cables) para que puedan anidar los distintos bichejos que se arrastran por suelos y paredes de las cocinas.. 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## fabioosorio (May 4, 2022)

Nah, ni vale la pena poner un filtro.


----------



## mcrven (May 4, 2022)

Para que te sea de utilidad esa campana, ha de llevar el coole, ventilador, turbina,etc. al final del caño (como decís los argentinos) ya en la salida al aire y ha de ser algo, que tenga suficiente fuerza de succión. No creo que un cooler de 4" ~ 5" tenga esa fuerza necesaria para extraer unos 20 o 30 litros de aire a través de la campana.
Pero bueno... contento tú... nosotros "argentinos"...
El caso es que, el cooler va a quedar expuesto al aire "caliente" y grasiento que emana de la cocina y, aunque parezca poco... se van a cocinar las aspas.


----------



## hellfire4 (May 4, 2022)

Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> La cosa es que los cables no estén a la vista, que todo el conjunto quede profesional y agradable al ojo.... ..
> 
> ... y que haya un zona casi estanca, oscura y calentita (por los cables) para que puedan anidar los distintos bichejos que se arrastran por suelos y paredes de las cocinas.. 🤣🤣🤣


Se puede remediar, tengo algo más de cable canal. 


mcrven dijo:


> Para que te sea de utilidad esa campana, ha de llevar el coole, ventilador, turbina,etc. al final del caño (como decís los argentinos) ya en la salida al aire y ha de ser algo, que tenga suficiente fuerza de succión. No creo que un cooler de 4" ~ 5" tenga esa fuerza necesaria para extraer unos 20 o 30 litros de aire a través de la campana.
> Pero bueno... contento tú... nosotros "argentinos"...
> El caso es que, el cooler va a quedar expuesto al aire "caliente" y grasiento que emana de la cocina y, aunque parezca poco... se van a cocinar las aspas.


Si, ya lo comente, hay que conseguir una mejor campana. Y es evidente que no se le puede poner cualquier cosa si es que se modifica, desde antes de arrancar descarte la idea de ponerle algo así nomás, esta fuera de discusión eso 

Mientras tuvo el otro cooler, algo ayudo, y recién lo note cuando no lo tuvo.


----------



## hellfire4 (May 4, 2022)

mcrven dijo:


> Para que te sea de utilidad esa campana, ha de llevar el coole, ventilador, turbina,etc. al final del caño (como decís los argentinos) ya en la salida al aire y ha de ser algo, que tenga suficiente fuerza de succión. No creo que un cooler de 4" ~ 5" tenga esa fuerza necesaria para extraer unos 20 o 30 litros de aire a través de la campana.
> Pero bueno... contento tú... nosotros "argentinos"...
> El caso es que, el cooler va a quedar expuesto al aire "caliente" y grasiento que emana de la cocina y, aunque parezca poco... se van a cocinar las aspas.


Bueno, se puede pensar en adquirir uno, el tema que ni se donde términa esa chimenea .

Aunque tal vez uno así, que se instala en la misma campana.
De forma que usaría la misma campana y no seria tan lioso de instalar.












						Extractor Doble Turbina 6 Pulgadas P/cocina. Al Mejor Precio - $ 20.199
					

Encontrá más productos en Mercado Libre




					articulo.mercadolibre.com.ar
				




¿Qué me dicen de ese?


----------



## fabioosorio (May 5, 2022)

Me mató lo de "también usado en minería de criptomonedas"!!!! Dónde  lo viste? En esprallet?
Che pibe, sos un buena onda bárbaro,  pero usá tu cabeza, si te dice al final del caño, es donde termina el caño de la campana contra la pared.


----------



## fabioosorio (May 5, 2022)

Creo que el que no usó la  cabeza fui yo.
En los primeros post pusiste fotos de la campana, del lugar donde estaba el cooler que sacaste y decís que ese hueco en la pared da al exterior y tenés como tres pisos para arriba, es así ? Ese hueco en la pared de las primeras fotos es de la campana o no? Porque ahora ponés fotos del cooler en otra pared y a 2 metros de la campana.
Completa la información así nos ponemos de acuerdo.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (May 5, 2022)

Ya desde el principio estaba claro, en la cocina, como en la mía y la mayoría, tiene dos salidas, una para la campana y otra en la que normalmente va una rejilla para evitar concentración de gases. 

Si se sustituye la rejilla por un ventilador (extractor mejor) aumentamos la expulsión de gases forzando las corrientes de aire. 
Por un tiempo hice lo mismo, el mío era de 220V y lo puse en la rejilla de la terraza cerrada, sólo tenía que enchufarlo antes de empezar a cocinar para que se originara la corriente extractora de gases y humos. Lo quité cuando actualizamos la campana quemada (literalmente).


----------



## mcrven (May 5, 2022)

Lo que no me cuadra muy a gusto, del extractor de 6 pulgadas de la imagen, es el material del que están hechas las aspas, precisamente. Parecen hechas de acrílico, pero tengo entendido que, para ese tipo de servicio, deberían ser de aluminio (metálicas) o, siendo de plástico, compuesto de fibra de vidrio y Nylon.
Pero bueno, en este período de la historia estamos viendo cada barbaridad que desarma cualquier critério...

Lo único que puedo decir es que, según el fabricante, se adecua al servicio requerido...


----------



## fabioosorio (May 5, 2022)

Un día más o menos de calor tanteale a la campana con una antorcha que haga humo a ver si chupa o no, para saber si funciona el conducto o está tapado.
Recién me Tomé el tiempo de reveer las fotos y voy entendiendo de vuelta.


----------



## capitanp (May 5, 2022)

Para mi no te queda otra escapatoria que poner afuera un extractor satelital de los grande, ya que tenes un poco mas alta la campana de lo recomendado (60-65cm) y un buen tramo de caño hasta afuera


----------



## hellfire4 (May 5, 2022)

fabioosorio dijo:


> Creo que el que no usó la  cabeza fui yo.
> En los primeros post pusiste fotos de la campana, del lugar donde estaba el cooler que sacaste y decís que ese hueco en la pared da al exterior y tenés como tres pisos para arriba, es así ? Ese hueco en la pared de las primeras fotos es de la campana o no? Porque ahora ponés fotos del cooler en otra pared y a 2 metros de la campana.
> Completa la información así nos ponemos de acuerdo.


Bueno, esta bien, como antes ya había colocado fotos de la cocina enseñando la campana y salida, di por sentado que no hacia falta volverlas a poner, por eso puse de vuelta el hueco con un cooler de gabinete que me pasaron, el de antes era de la misma medida, aunque directamente de 220v, mencione antes que uso le daba y enseñe el hueco, luego enseñe la cocina entera y dije que no estaba puesto en la campana.
El tema arranco para tratar de arreglar el cooler de 220v, el cual fue un fracaso, y luego derivo en todo esto Xd.

Aunque se puede hacer mejor (o explayarse mejor en general), en eso tienes razón


1º foto que subí


2º foto del lugar

Claro, volví a colocar un cooler en ese huequito. Subí las fotos del mismo, y dadas las anteriores fotos, di por sentado que estaba entendido el tema.

Pero bueno, ha quedado claro, luego vi esa turbina en ML que se puede colocar en la campana y pregunte a ver que les parecía

Sí, estaba viendo eso de los extractores al final de la chimenea, y como justo vi ese que esta más a mano, pregunte a ver que onda. A fin de cuentas, es un extractor hecho para campañas, no seria uno casero.




mcrven dijo:


> Lo que no me cuadra muy a gusto, del extractor de 6 pulgadas de la imagen, es el material del que están hechas las aspas, precisamente. Parecen hechas de acrílico, pero tengo entendido que, para ese tipo de servicio, deberían ser de aluminio (metálicas) o, siendo de plástico, compuesto de fibra de vidrio y Nylon.
> Pero bueno, en este período de la historia estamos viendo cada barbaridad que desarma cualquier critério...
> 
> Lo único que puedo decir es que, según el fabricante, se adecua al servicio requerido...



Fue una ocurrencía mía, como dijo pinchavalvulas, de darle ese uso a ese ducto, y al estar tan alejado de una fuente de calor como la cocina, pense en una un cooler común solo para extraer algo de los olores del lugar, luego, por los aportes del hilo, se me ocurrio hacer algo mejor con la campana.
Bueno, también es mejorable.



fabioosorio dijo:


> Un día más o menos de calor tanteale a la campana con una antorcha que haga humo a ver si chupa o no, para saber si funciona el conducto o está tapado.
> Recién me Tomé el tiempo de reveer las fotos y voy entendiendo de vuelta.


No, no esta tapada, ya lo comprobe, ahora si te cocinas algo onda un churrasco a la plancha, el lugar se llena mal de olor. Y ahí se ve que la campana sin extractor no sirve de mucho.

Ha quedado claro que lo de usar un cooler de aspas de metal seria mejor, ahora, ese extractor que enseñe que se coloca en la campana.
¿Vale la pena?



capitanp dijo:


> Para mi no te queda otra escapatoria que poner afuera un extractor satelital de los grande, ya que tenes un poco mas alta la campana de lo recomendado (60-65cm) y un buen tramo de caño hasta afuera


No se hasta donde va la chimenea, aunque supongo que la salida esta en un techo innacesible del edificio, por eso al ver ese extractor que se coloca al principio, pense en ese remedio en lugar de ponerlo justo en la salida


----------



## fabioosorio (May 5, 2022)

Si no es caro y el motor queda fuera de la circulación de aire sucio sí que vale la pena.


----------



## hellfire4 (May 5, 2022)

Como 14.000 pesos saldría esa turbina para campana de la foto, mucho más barato que la campana entera con el mismo.
Inevitablemente, todo extractor requiere mantenimiento, eso es inevitable, limpieza cada tanto.
En ese caso, esta hecho para eso, para instalarse en una campana, no sería nada casero.

En el enlace de ML están las fotos bien









						Extractor Doble Turbina 6 Pulgadas P/cocina. Al Mejor Precio - $ 20.199
					

Encontrá más productos en Mercado Libre




					articulo.mercadolibre.com.ar


----------



## fabioosorio (May 5, 2022)

14k!!!!
Seguí chatarreando, ya va a llegar.


----------



## hellfire4 (May 5, 2022)

9.000 es lo más barato que veo









						Turbina Extractor 4^ Cultivo Indoor Cooler Fan - Olivos Grow - $ 15.000
					

TURBINA CON BOCAS 4 PULGADASPUEDE SER LINEAL (450m3/h) O CON SALIDA LATERAL (700m3/h) - MOTORES A RULEMAN SKF- CONSTRUIDO EN CHAPA D.D,- PINTADA EN POLIESTER Y HORNEADA.- PALETAS DE PLASTICO REFORZADOMotor 2800 R.P.M, 220 Volts, 50 Hz, 60 Watts.Para colgar en tu indoorGran poder de...




					articulo.mercadolibre.com.ar
				





fabioosorio dijo:


> 14k!!!!
> Seguí chatarreando, ya va a llegar.


Bueno, si , con suerte, en algún bolquete callejero.

Una vez halle esta misma en uno, con el vidrio algo cachado, pero funciona


----------



## hellfire4 (May 5, 2022)

No soy de hacer carne muy a menudo, pero ahora que cocino garbanzos que los deje previamente en remojo, pues largan olor, y bien que ayuda ese cooler que puse.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (May 5, 2022)

Seamos un poquito mas técnicos: ese ventilador de casualidad podrá empujar algo del olor fuera de la cocina pero muy dificilmente va a vencer las pérdidas de carga de esa cañería de estado semi-desconocido.
La turbina "chupadora" puede generar más vacío en esa cañería pero no debe vencer las pérdidas de carga por que no empuja sino que aspira y eventualmente podrá "chupar" menos pero lo mismo va a tirar los gases afuera y generar una depresión chupadora en el caño.
En resumen, el cooler o ventiladorcito no es la mejor opción para sacar los gases tratando de empujarlos a traves del caño.


----------



## hellfire4 (May 5, 2022)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Seamos un poquito mas técnicos: ese ventilador de casualidad podrá empujar algo del olor fuera de la cocina pero muy dificilmente va a vencer las pérdidas de carga de esa cañería de estado semi-desconocido.
> La turbina "chupadora" puede generar más vacío en esa cañería pero no debe vencer las pérdidas de carga por que no empuja sino que aspira y eventualmente podrá "chupar" menos pero lo mismo va a tirar los gases afuera y generar una depresión chupadora en el caño.
> En resumen, el cooler o ventiladorcito no es la mejor opción para sacar los gases tratando de empujarlos a traves del caño.


Sin coincido plenamente, la idea en realidad es tirarme por una de campana, justo por eso lo veía. Puedo poner algo con más fuerza a futuro en ese caño de salida exterior, pero la de la campana, esa me interesa más


----------



## hellfire4 (May 6, 2022)

Bueno, aunque el empleo de un cooler para forzar la ventilación de la cocina por ese caño alejado de la campana no sea adecuado, si no se me hubiese ocurrido ni me hubiese movido, nada habría pasado (y por ende tampoco aprendería para hacerlo mejor ).
La turbina de campana para convertirla en extractora en si es una opción mucho más barata que la campana extractora entera, y una vez resuelto eso, puedo ver lo de instalar un mejor extractor en el caño de ventilación.


----------



## capitanp (May 6, 2022)

Musimundo no vendía música?


----------



## hellfire4 (May 6, 2022)

capitanp dijo:


> Musimundo no vendía música?


*Modo offtopic:*

Fue adquirida hace ya algunos años, y paso a ser una de tantas tiendas de electródomesticos.









						Red Megatone adquiere la cadena de disquerías Musimundo
					

El Grupo Pegasus se desprendió de la cadena de disquerías Musimundo, que ahora pasó a manos de los (...)




					www.ele-ve.com.ar
				




2011 concretamente.

Las llamadas disquerías en mi ciudad prácticamente han desaparecido, lo mismo que los videoclubes (el único que queda en pie, que alquila copias truchas, es cada vez más una casa de limpieza que un videoclub)
Si ingresas al local de MM de la ciudad de dónde vivo lo que menos veras (y me juego que ni veras hoy en día) serán cds.

*Cierra offtopic*


----------



## fabioosorio (May 7, 2022)

Pará, no lo cierres.
En Posadas, está una de las últimas tres disquerías exclusivas del país, llevan 53 años en la misma esquina.


----------



## hellfire4 (May 7, 2022)

Esta bien, a ver, desde que MM fue adquirido y reformado paulatinamente por Megatone, hoy en día su nombre hoy en día es más que nada anecdótico. Aunque ya ha pasado cierto tiempo de ello. Yo bien recuerdo en un extinto foro que eso se menciono, y que la 1º señal de reforma fue ver lavarropas y heladeras en los locales de MM y otros electrodomesticos inusuales para ese lugar, algo que al principio resultaba como chocante para algunos Xd.
De manera que hoy en día, pues no resulta nada raro ni antinatural que venda campanas extractoras.

Ahora, convertir una es notablemente más barato que adquirirla entera, justo sugerí a un amigo que no tiene, pues que si llegase a encontrar una campana común en un volquete, pues que trate de aprovecharla y luego procurar la conversión.


----------



## hellfire4 (May 8, 2022)

fabioosorio dijo:


> 14k!!!!
> Seguí chatarreando, ya va a llegar.


No exactamente chatarreando, aunque hablando del tema, me lo cedieron, evidentemente ha salido de una demolición






La boca, algo más chica que de la turbina, justo probando, tal vez se le pueda poner un cacho de caño adaptador.

Tiene material por dentro, requiere limpieza, no tengo ganas ahora de conectarla, dado que hago cosas y no quiero que salten las térmicas, la antitetánica ya la tengo hace rato Xd

Justo que veo las fotos, seria más sencillo colocar la campana junto a los tornillos que la sostienen (procurando de ver si lo resisten), ya que es bastante dura para ser perforada, pero la turbina se le pueden adaptar los orificios.
Ahh, colocar un tornillos tipo bulones sin cabeza (macho macho), de forma que atornillas la carcaza con tuercas y arandelas, quedandos tipo unos salientes y calces a la vez, donde calzaría la turbina y otra vez tuercas, una que se me ocurre, como mas sencilla.

Si llegase a arrancar, se podría sumergir en vinagre y bicarbonato la carcaza (lo he probado antes, una muy eficaz y barata formula para sacar oxido)

Calza justo en el lugar pese a ser un armatoste, aunque no tiene el mismo tamaño de boca, me pregunto si será ruidosa Xd


----------



## hellfire4 (May 9, 2022)

Bueno, hace ruido al encender, se calienta el motor, pero no se mueve, me recuerda hace tiempo a un ventilador de techo hacia el ruido agudo de que recibe energía, pero no movía las paletas ¿Qué puede ser?
Leo en internet que puede ser suciedad sobre el caso de ventiladores (no me sorprendería Xd en este caso)


----------



## analogico (May 9, 2022)

Revisaste sin energía que el motor gire ?




hellfire4 dijo:


> Bueno, hace ruido al encender, se calienta el motor, pero no se mueve, me recuerda hace tiempo a un ventilador de techo hacia el ruido agudo de que recibe energía, pero no movía las paletas ¿Qué puede ser?



Creo que ese motor debería llevar un condensador, también revisar los bujes y una  prueba de aislación.


----------



## hellfire4 (May 9, 2022)

Si te refieres a mover las paletas manualmente, pues sí, y giran.

¿Qué tipo de condensador sería?
Tengo algunos amarillos, ahora recordando, claro, no se le puede mandar cualquier cosa.

Dado que solo vi el enchufe, y lo reemplace momentaneamente para poder conectarlo y a ver que hacía

luego tratare de desarmarlo y limpiarlo un cacho


----------



## unmonje (May 9, 2022)

hellfire4 dijo:


> No exactamente chatarreando, aunque hablando del tema, me lo cedieron, evidentemente ha salido de una demolición
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 281823
> Ver el archivo adjunto 281824Ver el archivo adjunto 281825
> ...


Jugo de Lucuma diría Spinetta !!!


----------



## capitanp (May 9, 2022)




----------



## analogico (May 9, 2022)

hellfire4 dijo:


> Si te refieres a mover las paletas manualmente, pues sí, y giran.
> 
> ¿Qué tipo de condensador sería?
> Tengo algunos amarillos, ahora recordando, claro, no se le puede mandar cualquier cosa.
> ...



Parece que es un motor de polo sombreado, entonces no usa condensador, así que la falla pueden ser los bujes.


----------



## hellfire4 (May 9, 2022)

El eje donde calza la paleta tiene orificio de un tornillo, aunque no tiene, le sacaría la tapa con los tornillos comunes de delante y vería y sale fácil, el motor se le ven las tuercas y tornillos de soporte y 4 tuercas y tornillos traseros, aunque no se distingue tapa alguna (salvo que no este a la vista por las paletas)
En las fotos esas cuestiones se aprecian bien


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 9, 2022)

Intentar girar la paleta estando el motor enchufado , si gira o se agarrota ?


----------



## hellfire4 (May 9, 2022)

unmonje dijo:


> Jugo de Lucuma diría Spinetta !!!


Y, pinta de ser algo inusual, si sale andando, bien dulce será Xd


DOSMETROS dijo:


> Intentar girar la paleta estando el motor enchufado , si gira o se agarrota ?


Si, puedo hacerlo enseguida eso y comento

No, no hace sana, salvo el RRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR, ni sentido horario ni antihorario.
No lo deje mucho, ya que por una experiencia vez una bomba de agua la dejaron prendida cuando no giraba (pese a mi advertencia) y termino quemada, aunque fue salvada por un rebobinado.


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 9, 2022)

Entonces seguramente los bujes oscilantes gastados , a desarmar .


----------



## hellfire4 (May 9, 2022)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Entonces seguramente los bujes oscilantes gastados , a desarmar .


Dando novedades, le acabo de sacar la tapa, cuando probe girarlo sin ella, arranco, con un tremendo ruido, dado que las paletas rozan ambas chapas, atrapandola, y eso evitaba que tuviesen el empujón necesario. 




Se puede tratar de enderezar y de recortar y/o limar los bordes que rozan, ya que el ruido al rozar es áspero.
Aunque una limpieza y una lubricada mal no le vendría 

El tema es que la paleta esta fija, ni se como sacarla, salvo que lo que tenga en el centro sea un tornillo y no un remache


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 9, 2022)

Eso es original Spar , de los viejos.

Va con tornillo la paleta


----------



## hellfire4 (May 9, 2022)

El plástico de la paleta salió así nomás, pero sigue firme, eso se ve



trate con una pinza, no salio

El motor tiene unos tornillos largos que salen sacando las tuercas de detrás



Para sacarlo, tuve que doblar con cuidado los soportes



Un video de 18 mb, de como funciona fuera de la carcasa, se baja rápido. Eso confirma que la rozadura con la carcaza mete un ruido terrible, además que impedía su movimiento.








						MVI_3472
					

MediaFire is a simple to use free service that lets you put all your photos, documents, music, and video in a single place so you can access them anywhere and share them everywhere.



					www.mediafire.com


----------



## unmonje (May 9, 2022)

hellfire4 dijo:


> El plástico de la paleta salió así nomás, pero sigue firme, eso se ve
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 281866
> 
> ...


Ahi hay que aplicar un poco de soplete unos segundos y entonces agua fresca para que afloje. Se pone en una bancada el plato, luego un *punto* en el orificio y entonces darle pequeños golpes hasta que afloje, ayuda un poco de W40 entre  pausas.
Ayuda a la vista del usuario, achicar un poco las fotos con el mouse, una vez que se suben ¿sabía usted ?
Una vez que la foto aparece , se hace click sobre ella y aparece una marco, se achica el marco con el ratón y listo.
👇 Así por ejemplo 🤣


----------



## hellfire4 (May 9, 2022)

Uff, soplete no tengo, lo veo algo quebradizo, como que esta metido a presión.

Aca un nuevo video, tras haberlo lubricado con un lubricante que reemplazo el w40, que hablamos en un tema antes (jocoso, pero romper con los esquemas tiende a ayudar a la creatividad  )









						MVI_34
					

MediaFire is a simple to use free service that lets you put all your photos, documents, music, and video in a single place so you can access them anywhere and share them everywhere.



					www.mediafire.com
				




Como me manejo desde una pc, tendría que ver, a lo mejor bajando la resolución de la fotos, claro, vistas desde un cel, no es lo mismo.
Parece andar muy bien.

La carcaza esta apartada, puede que la sumerja en vinagre blanco y bicarbonato durante una semana, mientras limpio las paletas
Tendré que pedir una palangana, no tengo una olla tan grande Xd

Me disculpo por lo de las fotos, el tema que tengo un lio mal aca, tanto en la PC, con el lugar y tampoco tengo todos los programas para hacer las cosas en condiciones, luego de un proceso, volveré a reformatear y reinstalar, el tema que es largo el proceso y hago otras cosas mientras.

La carcaza pelada, viendo de hacer coincidir los orificios de la misma con la campana



Los tomas, la idea es cambiar el toma donde puse ese alargador de pared.
El alargador iría al toma libre a la izquierda, el extractor al toma más cercano.




Ya alcance a ver bien, las paletas no es que sea un orificio sin tornillo, es en realizad un tornillo que requiere una llave "L" hexagonal, era como decían, tiene un tornillo al costado.


DOSMETROS dijo:


> Eso es original Spar , de los viejos.
> 
> Va con tornillo la paleta


Exacto, no se veía bien, un tornillo chiquitito, pensé que era un orificio.


----------



## hellfire4 (May 10, 2022)

Bueno, la recuperación pinta bien, aunque tiene para un buen rato (aún no he conseguido la palangana para la carcaza y conozco el proceso), Pensé también que se podría usar en la carcasa alguna pintura de alta resistencia a la temperatura tras ser desoxidada.  

A lo que voy:
Mientras tanto ¿Qué me dicen de este extractor de 4 pulgadas para el hueco donde esta el cooler de 12v?









						Extractor De Aire Hydra 100mm Blanco Baño 4 Pulgadas - $ 4.050
					

Extractor De Aire Hydra 100mm Blanco Baño 4 PulgadasHOT SALE 2020 Los envíos y entregas se están realizando con normalidadProducto:EXTRACTOR HYDRA 100MM (4 PULGADAS) BLANCOFRENTE COLOR BANCOSUPER SILENCIOSO PUEDE EXTRAER HASTA 80MT3 POR HORA 12...




					articulo.mercadolibre.com.ar
				




Aunque un cooler de 220v tenga más watts, larga un olor bastante áspero cuando se enciende (me imagino que por la temperatura del bobinado), y por ende, no querría poner uno de esos de vuelta.


----------



## hellfire4 (May 12, 2022)

Bueno, al final confirme, esa marca de extractores suele anda bien (acabo de corroborarlo en un baño de otro lugar)

Por lo demás, la llave "L" exagonal que adquirí fallo, y tendré que ir con el motor y paleta hasta la ferretería, ya que el contorno que hice fallo por muy poco Xd

Bien, continuando con la recuperación y a falta de una palangana más grande u olla (no conseguí quien me prestara y no le veo justificación adquirir una solo para eso), use esta con una clásica y económica formula, pero muy eficaz, vinagre blanco y bicarbonato de sodio para desoxidar -es excelente, ya una vez la use, y también como destapacañerías neutro para cañerías de plomo, que también eso he hecho-. Ya la iré alternando cada tanto.



Tiene también la ventaja que aunque el olor sea fuerte, no es tóxico.


----------



## fabioosorio (May 12, 2022)

Ojo, vinagre y piso de mosaico no es buena combinación. Ahora, el bicarbonato no neutraliza el vinagre? Yo le daría lija al agua y que pase el que sigue.

Las llaves allen vienen milimétricas y en pulgadas. Se llaman "allen" las llaves en "L" con estría exagonal.

Ponele bastante afloja rosca, ponelo vertical al motor yfijate que apoye bien el otro extremo del eje, y con un punto dale un golpe en el centro del bulón, eso hace que despegue la rosca. ojo con redondear la estría del allen, te va a significar perforar el bulón y comprar un macho para hacerle rosca al eje porque si redondea no sale más.

Che, me alegro que la cirujeada haya dado resultados, yo sabía que tarde o temprano iba a aparecer algo. Aprovechá y fijate, porque tiene tres velocidades... generalmente...


----------



## hellfire4 (May 12, 2022)

fabioosorio dijo:


> Ojo, vinagre y piso de mosaico no es buena combinación. Ahora, el bicarbonato no neutraliza el vinagre? Yo le daría lija al agua y que pase el que sigue.
> 
> Las llaves allen vienen milimétricas y en pulgadas. Se llaman "allen" las llaves en "L" con estría exagonal.
> 
> ...


Es cierto, por eso no esta lleno hasta el borde, pero... pondré una bandeja de plástico debajo para estar seguro.

La verdad, es velocidad única, solo tenía un enchufe macho chiquito (justo en las primeras fotos se ve) que reemplace con uno común momentáneamente para probarlo, aparentemente ni se molestaron en arreglarlo dado que ya no giraba, pero a causa como que las paletas se reviraron un poco y los bordes internos de la carcasa impedían su movimiento. De manera que o desgasto un poco los bordes de las paletas, o aplasto un tanto los bordes internos de la carcasa que le rozan (si te fijas en el agujero central, se ven). Por esa razón 1º era puro RRRRR sin movimiento, al sacarle el 1º borde arranco haciendo un ruido infernal a metal, y fuera de la carcasa y lubricado, anda al pelo, haciendo el tolerable ruido ventilador  (en el video a descargar se ve bien).

La verdad, me inclino más a aplastar con pinza los bordes internos a desgastar la paleta.

El bicarbonato con el vinagre no se si lo neutraliza o no, pero la mezcla anda bárbara para sacar oxido, hace una curiosa efervescencia de inicio.






Yo la probé hace tiempo con un molinillo de café que estuvo tirado 30 años y ayudo mucho, sumado que necesitaba algo que no fuese tan contaminante a un quita oxido (dado que se debe de moler café), y eso vino como anillo al dedo, ahora, es mucho más lento, pero como bien dice el tipo del video, si eres paciente, es mejor y mucho más barato.
Si te cae en la mano, o no te hará nada o una ligera picazón que al rato se va, pero nada más que eso, tampoco larga vapores tóxicos pese al fuerte olor, de manera que es ideal si no cuentas con un lugar apartado.






Ese es el video. El tipo usa en uno limón con vinagre, en otro con bicarbonato.
También es un excelente mezcla destapa cañerías, aún cuando sea mas lento y si la cañería es de metal, no la hará pelota, a diferencia de usar algún acido (sí, el vinagre es técnicamente un acido, pero saben a lo que me refiero) .

Lo de la llave Allen, no lo he tocado mucho, aunque ya esta algo desgastado desde antes , en el peor de los casos tendría que romper un poco el plástico de la paleta y sacarlo con pinza. La rosca se ve, claramente, y he guardado todos los fragmentos de plástico para luego fijarlos en condiciones.



Ahora, hagan una prueba ante la duda, pongan onda un clavo oxidado en esa mezcla, déjenla unos días onda una semana y verán


----------



## fabioosorio (May 12, 2022)

Mi viejo sabés como me corre a chancletazos y mi vieja tirándome con lo que tenga a mano si me llegan a ver con eso en el piso, con lo que les costó hace 45 años pagarle al pulidor de mosaicos. Se te cae una gota de vinagre y así empieza a efervescer el cemento, y la mancha no la sacás en tu vida!

Ahora vi bien el bulón, dale con un punto y martillo un par de veces y muy probablemente afloje, debe estar agarradísimo. Y no seas caprichoso, 99% que es de tres velocidades.


----------



## hellfire4 (May 12, 2022)

fabioosorio dijo:


> Mi viejo sabés como me corre a chancletazos y mi vieja tirándome con lo que tenga a mano si me llegan a ver con eso en el piso, con lo que les costó hace 45 años pagarle al pulidor de mosaicos. Se te cae una gota de vinagre y así empieza a efervescer el cemento, y la mancha no la sacás en tu vida!
> 
> Ahora vi bien el bulón, dale con un punto y martillo un par de veces y muy probablemente afloje, debe estar agarradísimo. Y no seas caprichoso, 99% que es de tres velocidades.


Es la pieza de trabajo, aunque el piso no este de lo mejor (y las paredes tampoco), se sigue cuidando. Y Bien que se nota que lo han martillado mal los anteriores dueños.

¿Cómo haría para hacer que sea de tres velocidades?
Pregunto, ya que si le pregunto a google, es probable a que me derive a cualquier bolazo de la red (encima no se ni modelo de motor que usa ni nada  )
No trajo interruptores de diversas marchas como un ventilador o una perilla que haga lo mismo.


El vinagre se torna cada vez más marronaceo.
Al falta de bandeja de plástico, use esa bolsa.




fabioosorio dijo:


> Mi viejo sabés como me corre a chancletazos y mi vieja tirándome con lo que tenga a mano si me llegan a ver con eso en el piso, con lo que les costó hace 45 años pagarle al pulidor de mosaicos. Se te cae una gota de vinagre y así empieza a efervescer el cemento, y la mancha no la sacás en tu vida!
> 
> Ahora vi bien el bulón, dale con un punto y martillo un par de veces y muy probablemente afloje, debe estar agarradísimo. Y no seas caprichoso, 99% que es de tres velocidades.


Es que hay determinados pisos de determinados lugares que requieren más cuidados, acá hay un piso parque plastificado, y aunque sufrió imprudencias de otros , se lo cuida mucho en general.


----------



## fabioosorio (May 13, 2022)

Siendo así, mancha más, mancha menos...

Le deben haber anulado los dos cables que faltan, cuando abras el motor vas a ver, el teclado es tipo ventilador no más, de cada tecla va un cable vivo al motor y por supuesto, un neutro directo. Estos días con tiempo te bajo una de las campanas que tengo guardadas y le saco unas fotos.

O a lo mejor (o peor) no, es de una sola velocidad, pero no creo.


----------



## hellfire4 (May 13, 2022)

Ni se de momento si al motor se le puede sacar la tapa, si vi esos tornillos largos sin cabeza que tiene junto a las tuercas (se ven esos tornillos sin cabeza que se le salen, pero la paleta cubre todo).
El piso de la pieza de trabajo tiene muescas (solo se las puedo cubrir), tuvo manchas de pintura que le fui sacando y esta lleno de trastos, ya antes trabaje con vinagre en el de forma cuidadosa, la idea es simple, que no sea otro sector del depto donde se hacen esas cosas. Puedo poner más papeles extra.

No tengo tantos conocimientos lamentablemente, solo vi los dos cables de enchufe y anda, anda muy bien de velocidad y para mi es suficiente, dado que al no ser una campana de tiraje recto a 4 vientos (se ve en las fotos), pues la chimenea no tiene buena chupada, de manera que pinta que estaría bien así en lugar de arriesgarme a hacer un desastre y descomponerlo. No es capricho, no sé si me explico.

Fue una alegría ver como anda fuera de la carcasa, de manera que determine de poner la carcasa en condiciones, de ver de sacar la paleta y limpiarla y de limpiar un cacho el motor (al menos algo por fuera con mucho cuidado) y a lo mejor luego adquirir un aerosol de pintura resistente a altas temperaturas como la de la campana para la carcasa -una vez adaptada, claro-.

El resto seria instalarla, tirar un cable para conectarla y que tenga una llave de encendido. Me parece que se podría sacar ese cable al horno que tiene por detrás, que esta al dope y calculo que ha de ser resistente a las temperaturas, y no se si tendría que averiguar por cinta aisladora de lo mismo o algo para hacer empalmes que resista temperaturas.



Tomando la foto de antes, veo la chance de sacar el cable por el orificio más cercano de los tornillos, dejándolo sin arandela y por detrás de la campana. La campana le haré una limpieza por dentro antes de colocar el extractor


Respeto al extractor para el ducto, el modelo decidido, el mismo que vi en un baño y me gusto bastante su funcionamiento, misma marca, algo más caro, pero por lo que brinda, vale la pena gastar un poco más que en el otro.
Dado que el trabajo de recuperación del extractor que me cedieron va para largo, perfectamente puedo adquirirlo e instalandolo mientras tanto.


----------



## unmonje (May 13, 2022)

Todavía sirve !!!
Yo clavaría en el interior del tornillo para ALEM un fierro cuadrado que me permita girar el prisionero luego de ponerlo 30 segundos al fuego de una hornalla o soplete y entonces quitarlo y reemplazarlo por otro con cabeza de bulón . En el lado opuesto le pego una cabeza de bulón con POXIPOL para no perder el balance.
También se puede pasar una sierra de acero rápido, para hacerle una ranura al prisionero para quitarla con destornillador de pala.
Luego hay que reconstituir la zona rota y recomponer la rosca para que recupere funcionalidad. ¿me explico ?
Siempre pensando en retirar el motor para mantenimiento o reparación o cambio, claro.


----------



## hellfire4 (May 13, 2022)

Si lograse sacar el tornillo Alem ¿ya saldría la paleta y se podría trabajar el resto?
Tengo una punta cuadrada, pero no termina de calzar en condiciones, dado que baila un tanto, por eso pensaba de ir más tarde a buscar una llave más a medida y no le hice mucha fuerza para evitar jorobar el tornillo.

Esa parte del poner un punzón no se si será un remache u otro tornillo, trate de sacarlo con pinza, ni giro. Aunque bueno, arrancare tratando con el tornillo alem y a ver que pasa si logro sacarlo. Viendolo, parece ser una especie de tapita que el tornillo lateral la retiene, aunque no estoy seguro

El tema del fuego es que la paleta es de plástico


----------



## analogico (May 13, 2022)

hellfire4 dijo:


> Tengo una punta cuadrada, pero no termina de calzar en condiciones, dado que baila un tanto, por eso pensaba de ir más tarde a buscar una llave más a medida y no le hice mucha fuerza para evitar jorobar el tornillo.


tiene que ser una llave allen dela medida precisa , o puedes redondear  el perno


para darle mas fuerza la  alargas con un tubo


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (May 13, 2022)

Échale lubricante o cocaloca al tornillo a ver si afloja antes.


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 13, 2022)

Sino vas a romper la pobre turbina plástica . . .  por que complican lo sencillo  ?


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (May 13, 2022)

Mientras no pongan fotos, bien enfocadas y ampliadas, demostrando lo contrario, lo que hay en el eje, para mí, no es ni una tuerca ni un tornillo. 

La turbina o aspas no sé si entrará a rosca y luego se "fija" con el tornillo de "cabeza perdida" Allen.


----------



## unmonje (May 13, 2022)

hellfire4 dijo:


> Si lograse sacar el tornillo Alem ¿ya saldría la paleta y se podría trabajar el resto?
> Tengo una punta cuadrada, pero no termina de calzar en condiciones, dado que baila un tanto, por eso pensaba de ir más tarde a buscar una llave más a medida y no le hice mucha fuerza para evitar jorobar el tornillo.
> 
> Esa parte del poner un punzón no se si será un remache u otro tornillo, trate de sacarlo con pinza, ni giro. Aunque bueno, arrancare tratando con el tornillo alem y a ver que pasa si logro sacarlo. Viendolo, parece ser una especie de tapita que el tornillo lateral la retiene, aunque no estoy seguro
> ...


¿La paleta es decir, la turbina es de PLASTICO ? Olvídese de los golpes y del calor. En la imagen no es obvio que fuera de plástico.
Santo Dios BATMAN !!!   Parecía todo de metal del mismo color , eso era lo primero que se debería aclarar !!!    🥴   Me retracto entonces. UUUFFF  !!!
Solo queda, muesca con la sierra, para destornillador plano, o una ALEM con POXIPOL para aprovechar la palanca de la llave ALEM


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (May 13, 2022)

unmonje dijo:


> para aprovechar la palanca de la llave ALEM


ALLEN don monje, ALLEN...


----------



## hellfire4 (May 13, 2022)

Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> Mientras no pongan fotos, bien enfocadas y ampliadas, demostrando lo contrario, lo que hay en el eje, para mí, no es ni una tuerca ni un tornillo.
> 
> La turbina o aspas no sé si entrará a rosca y luego se "fija" con el tornillo de "cabeza perdida" Allen.


Me disculpo, es dificil a veces tomar las fotos y que se aprecie, es medio chicuelo el eje (y eso que la cámara toma fotos de gran resolución, aunque las fotos de cerca no son de lo mejor) , pero procurare hacerlo  




DOSMETROS dijo:


> Sino vas a romper la pobre turbina plástica . . .  por que complican lo sencillo  ?


La realidad, aún no me he puesto por otras cosas, aunque coincido


----------



## mcrven (May 13, 2022)

Ese aspa lleva un buje... y es metálico (Posiblemente Aluminio o Latón). El prisionero está enroscado en el buje de metal. Puede que tenga un plano en el eje o un agujero para sujetar el prisionero.
Compra una llave "ALLEN" de la medida exácta y, de cualquier manera, averigüa si se consigue un aspa de esas de recambio. En la imagen no se ve que esté en buenas condiciones.

Algunas veces he logrado hacer que aflojen apretando ligeramente, en vez de darle a izquierdas, dando a derechas... el caso es logra que se mueva el prisionero.


----------



## hellfire4 (May 13, 2022)

Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> Échale lubricante o cocaloca al tornillo a ver si afloja antes.


Si, eso hice, de inicio de hecho


mcrven dijo:


> Ese aspa lleva un buje... y es metálico (Posiblemente Aluminio o Latón). El prisionero está enroscado en el buje de metal. Puede que tenga un plano en el eje o un agujero para sujetar el prisionero.
> Compra una llave "ALLEN" de la medida exácta y, de cualquier manera, averigüa si se consigue un aspa de esas de recambio. En la imagen no se ve que esté en buenas condiciones.
> 
> Algunas veces he logrado hacer que aflojen apretando ligeramente, en vez de darle a izquierdas, dando a derechas... el caso es logra que se mueva el prisionero.


Es cierto, esta ligeramente revirada, aunque la arreglaría si no queda otra.

En breve salgo, llevaré directamente el motor + paleta a la ferretería, para evitar errores.
La buena noticia es que encontré una que venda las llaves, lo malo es que esta lejos Xd


----------



## mcrven (May 13, 2022)

hellfire4 dijo:


> Me disculpo, es dificil a veces tomar las fotos y que se aprecie, es medio chicuelo el eje (y eso que la cámara toma fotos de gran resolución, aunque las fotos de cerca no son de lo mejor) , pero procurare hacerlo
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 282026
> 
> La realidad, aún no me he puesto por otras cosas, aunque coincido



Con respecto a las imágenes, lo que allí pones son las dimensiones de la imagen que, si la comparamos con la "RESOLUCIÖN" horizontal que se logra ver aquí arriba (180 ppp), nos da una imagen de 25.6" X 19.2" (Pulgadas).
Mucho tamaño para poca resolución.
Si es una cámara puedes revisar en las "Propiedades de Imagen" y cambiar eso. Te recuerdo que una imagen tamaño Postal de 10 cm X 12,5 cm (4" X 5"), con una resolución de 360 o más pixels por pulgada, es suficiente para poder ver detalles muy finos. Ahora, para tomas a distancias muy cortas, debe utilizarse la función "Macro" o, aditamento para Macro-Fotografía. Si no se dispone de esta función, debe ubicarse el sujeto a mayor distancia y hacer uso de un objetivo o función telefoto, prefriblemente ZOOM... y la cámara debe quedar muy fija, para evitar que se registren movimientos...


----------



## hellfire4 (May 13, 2022)

mcrven dijo:


> Con respecto a las imágenes, lo que allí pones son las dimensiones de la imagen que, si la comparamos con la "RESOLUCIÖN" horizontal que se logra ver aquí arriba (180 ppp), nos da una imagen de 25.6" X 19.2" (Pulgadas).
> Mucho tamaño para poca resolución.
> Si es una cámara puedes revisar en las "Propiedades de Imagen" y cambiar eso. Te recuerdo que una imagen tamaño Postal de 10 cm X 12,5 cm (4" X 5"), con una resolución de 360 o más pixels por pulgada, es suficiente para poder ver detalles muy finos. Ahora, para tomas a distancias muy cortas, debe utilizarse la función "Macro" o, aditamento para Macro-Fotografía. Si no se dispone de esta función, debe ubicarse el sujeto a mayor distancia y hacer uso de un objetivo o función telefoto, prefriblemente ZOOM... y la cámara debe quedar muy fija, para evitar que se registren movimientos...


Es algo antigua la cámara (canon ixus 135), pero lo ire arreglando respecto a configuraciones, no recuerdo donde esta el manual, pero lo ubicare en internet luego

*Reportando novedades:*
Fui a la ferretería, al tipo le costo bastante ubicar la llave Allem adecuada, pero valió la pena, efectivamente, el tornillo estaba desgastado y fue lo mejor no haberlo forzado más, el mismo que me antedio lo extrajo con una llave Allem tipo T, yo por mi parte adquirí la llave Alem adecuada y un tornillo de repuesto.

La verdad, no le veo tapa al motor, parece un armazón macizo.






Era justo como sospechaba, el tornillo Allem sujetaba la paleta, de manera que difícil sera encontrarle repuesto a la paleta.









Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> ALLEN don monje, ALLEN...


Si, también debo de  corrigirlo  y de hecho lo he editado.

No se si deberia de poner también en vinagre y bicarbonato la paleta, dada la mezcla de grasa y mugre que tiene y algo de oxido.
Adquirí poxipol ya para pegar luego los fragmentos de plástico que he guardado todos.


----------



## analogico (May 13, 2022)

a proposito Allen  es una marca
son llaves hexagonales


----------



## hellfire4 (May 13, 2022)

analogico dijo:


> a proposito Allen  es una marca
> son llaves hexagonales


En Argentina a veces se ha quedado esa costumbre de llamar a determinado producto por la marca en lugar de por lo que es, onda decirle poxilina a la macilla epoxi o poxiran (que hace tiempo que no es lo que era) al cemento de contacto Xd.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (May 13, 2022)

hellfire4 dijo:


> No se si deberia de poner también en vinagre y bicarbonato la paleta, dada la mezcla de grasa y mugre que tiene y algo de oxido.


Mejor usá el desengrasante Mr. Musculo anaranjado. Lo pulverizás sobre la grasa, lo dejás unos minutos y empieza a chorrear la porquería.


----------



## hellfire4 (May 13, 2022)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Sino vas a romper la pobre turbina plástica . . .  por que complican lo sencillo  ?


Al final, tras haber fallado con la compra de la llave "L" hexagonal, en lugar de mandarme una (por eso no quise desgastar aún más de lo que estaba el tornillo), fui directamente con el a la ferretería y listo, aunque quién me atendió no la tuvo fácil Xd.


Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Mejor usá el desengrasante Mr. Musculo anaranjado. Lo pulverizás sobre la grasa, lo dejás unos minutos y empieza a chorrear la porquería.


Si, puede ser, o usar esa mezcla que dije, en lugar de sumergirlo, aplicarlo con una esponja, también una vez limpie el costado de la alacena de la mesada que esta junto a la cocina de cocina con esa mezcla y anduvo muy bien, e incluso limpie el horno y lo mismo.
En este caso, en lugar de sumergirlo, aplicarlo, es buena .
Ahora justo no tengo ese producto, pero tengo esponjas viejas y puedo hacer eso otro, al menos por esta noche.

Por cierto ¿Qué pintura de alta temperatura sugieren para la carcaza?
Bueno, la campana es negra, y pense en pintarla de negro, lo único que tengo claro.

¿Tienen idea si ese motor se puede sacarle la tapa para limpiarlo mejor?


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (May 13, 2022)

hellfire4 dijo:


> La verdad, no le veo tapa al motor, parece un armazón macizo.


Son dos partes, el "cuerpo" del motor está compuesto de dos carcasas.


Ahí marqué con una línea curva el contorno (un pelín mas arriba) de una de las carcasas, encastrada en la otra.

Y la forma de separarlas, después de haber quitado los tornillos (pernos) de los cuales enmarco las tuercas...

....... sería lo complicado. Martillo y cortafríos o cualquier utensilio con filo para apalancar.
Hay vídeos de dos hermanas mexicanas, que reparan un poco de todo, en los que se aprende bien cómo manipular y reparar motores.
Una vez abierto, los tornillos que se ven en el centro, rodeando el eje, terminarían de soltar el conjunto interior.


----------



## mcrven (May 13, 2022)

Recuerda que los desengrasantes funcionan mejor con algo de agua caliente...


----------



## hellfire4 (May 13, 2022)

mcrven dijo:


> Recuerda que los desengrasantes funcionan mejor con algo de agua caliente...


Sí, es cierto, a ver, soy soltero, todas esas cosas las he tenido que aprender, lo mismo la limpieza del lugar y otras tantas cosas. A modo de comentario aparte, a un amigo soltero le dije sobre la limpieza, una aspiradora de boquilla es una compra que vale la pena, dado que ahorra mucho tiempo y le pegas una patada a la escoba, a modo de analogía, como lavar con lavarropas y lavar a mano.
La ropa vieja y raida mal en ese caso viene bien como ropa de trabajo para esas labores y limpieza también (las ocasiones que me han tocado el timbre y por apuro de no hacer esperar a la persona he tenido que bajar a atender en esas fachas Xd).

Es simple, aplicas la sustancia, la dejas actuar y luego lo lavas, si es necesario, repites el proceso.
Agua caliente y detergente también.


Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> Son dos partes, el "cuerpo" del motor está compuesto de dos carcasas.
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 282045
> Ahí marqué con una línea curva el contorno (un pelín mas arriba) de una de las carcasas, encastrada en la otra.
> ...


Las tuercas estan sucias, pero no adheridas, lo sé dado que las pude sacar por probar y las volví a colocar por si acaso, en cuando las sacas, salen los pernos superiores (se ven del lado superior justo)


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (May 13, 2022)

hellfire4 dijo:


> una aspiradora de boquilla es una compra que vale la pena, dado que ahorra mucho tiempo y le pegas una patada a la escoba,


Ahí...... bue.. tengo aspiradora y no la uso apenas. Por un tiempo si que la usaba mucho, sobre todo cuando reparaba algún tv, pero es menos engorrosa la escoba...  ..... con las dos se resiente la espalda.

Échale un vistazo a los vídeos de la muchacha 👇 para los "aprendices de todo" vienen muy bien.


			https://www.youtube.com/c/AprendiendoconAlicia?app=desktop
		


Hay varios en que desmontan motores de bombas u otros aparatos que te pueden servir de ayuda.


"Aprendiz de mucho, maestro de nada".. se dice por aquí.  Oui c´est moi.. ☺️


----------



## unmonje (May 13, 2022)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> ALLEN don monje, ALLEN...


OFF TOPIC :
Llegue tarde al _meeting_  Salí a festejar un rato, porque por fin me jubilaron 🥴 en ANSES (con aportes, nada de dibujitos raros).
¿Vio que la mecánica no es lo mío *DOCTOR* ? 🤣 Mucho menos los apellidos Gringos. !!! Me tira la historia Radichetta y ALEM y todo eso, pero nunca entré en un comité, ni voy a entrar, tampoco en unidades básicas, of course ! 
_*Gracias por la corrección.*_
Felicitaciones @hellfire4 ,  por la extracción del prisionero.
Al motor, si es todo de hierro, --> " amoladora de frente march" !! Engrasar los bujes, cepillado a taladro  y Tornillos nuevos.  🤣

_Fé de erratas :_
Donde decía ALEM, debió decir, HALLEN, VAN HALLEN


----------



## hellfire4 (May 13, 2022)

Lo desarme como dijo pincha, no estaba tan pegado como pense

No veo que tenga opciones para más velocidades ni cables anulados, esos dos verdes y se acabo, con un pincel seco de oleo limpie un tanto el bobinado, siendo cuidadoso



La arandela junto al destornillador, la coloque en el extremo equivocado, y causaba que había que girarlo uno para que arrancara Xd, pero ya fue corregido





Ese es el video, aunque no se aprecia el movimiento del eje, pero si el escaso sonido que hace








						MVI_3522
					

MediaFire is a simple to use free service that lets you put all your photos, documents, music, and video in a single place so you can access them anywhere and share them everywhere.



					www.mediafire.com
				




Lo limpie con mucho cuidado, claro, y no expuse para nada el bobinado. Luego algo de grasa grafitada, pero segu{ia haciendo ruido, y el lubricante de antes lo remedio.


----------



## unmonje (May 13, 2022)

Maravilloso, está muy bueno por dentro, sospecho que va a funcionar años, incluso puede que lo sobreviva a usted.  
Una manito de antióxido gris oscuro y ya !!


----------



## hellfire4 (May 14, 2022)

Bueno colegas, como les decía, el Mr. músculo no era estríctamente necesario, simplemente saque por una hora la carcasa del remojo de vinagre y bicarbonato poniendo en su lugar las paletas y luego con agua caliente, detergente, un antiguo cepillo de dientes y una esponja vieja.







Aún no la voy a colocar en su lugar, la idea es pegarles con poxipol los fragmentos de plástico que se le salieron y algunas grietas y dejarla fraguar bien


unmonje dijo:


> Maravilloso, está muy bueno por dentro, sospecho que va a funcionar años, incluso puede que lo sobreviva a usted.
> Una manito de antióxido gris oscuro y ya !!


Es buena la idea de aplicarle algo, si es antióxido, debe de soportar las temperaturas, dado que el motor se calienta mal pasado un rato, sino a lo mejor la misma pintura que para la carcasa.


----------



## hellfire4 (May 14, 2022)

Agrego, este es un ejemplo de una parte de la carcasa que fue sacada de la mezcla quita óxido, grasa y demás, claro, hay que raspar con esponja de metal, pero es mucho más fácil








los bordes internos de metal causaban que las paletas estuviesen trabadas y al quedar con la del otro lado, arranco, pero por rozamiento, el ruido a metal era infernal, aunque claro, hasta que no este todo en condiciones y se pruebe, no conviene hacerle nada.

Es esa misma tapa (antes toda verdosa amarillenta)


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (May 14, 2022)

Trabajo de profesional.. 👍
Un martillito de nylon y la chapa se queda como nueva, lo hago de vez en cuando con las tapas de ollas y bandejas de aluminio.



unmonje dijo:


> Felicitaciones @hellfire4 , por la extracción del prisionero.


También se dedica rescatar presidiarios.. No sé de dónde saca tiempo para todo.. 😱
🤣🤣


----------



## fabioosorio (May 14, 2022)

Buenísimo, muy buen hallazgo! Bobinado impecable, turbina impecable, carcaza impecable. Todo lo que necesita un extractor para funcionar correctamente. 

Y era de un velocidad no más, pero hasta que no se desarma no se puede afirmar nada, solo suponer, habrá algún dispositivo para bajarle a 1000rpm siendo de 1400? Funcionará 2 horas por cocción como mucho.

Por la pintura no se haga problema, va a estar lejos del fuego.

Yo a ese motor lo abulonaría por la pared donde el caño hace la curva de 90° y se mete a la pared si se complica montar sobre la campana.


----------



## hellfire4 (May 14, 2022)

fabioosorio dijo:


> Buenísimo, muy buen hallazgo! Bobinado impecable, turbina impecable, carcaza impecable. Todo lo que necesita un extractor para funcionar correctamente.
> 
> Y era de un velocidad no más, pero hasta que no se desarma no se puede afirmar nada, solo suponer, habrá algún dispositivo para bajarle a 1000rpm siendo de 1400? Funcionará 2 horas por cocción como mucho.
> 
> ...


Ya se vera, de momento to va viento en popa, quedaria ir rotando la carcasa cada tanto en la palangana y luego hacer el trabajo de raspado.
Por el tema de las manchas en ese piso que antes mencionaste, pues se sigue cuidando, aunque justo había unas antiguas en el piso de la cocina (tal vez un incidente con vinagre, dado el lugar que se deja), el remedio es cubrirlo.

Usa un lubricante incoloro como este (justo el que uso), le echas sin el tubito un poco y con una servilleta de papel exparses, de manera que el piso lo absorba. Yo justo lo hice y disimule la mancha permanenetemente.  Sí tienes dudas, esperimenta sobre algo poco valioso.



En esa baldosa antes de los aceites estaba la antigua mancha



Volviendo al tema, la mezcla de vinagre y bicarbonato es barata, yo gaste 400 pesos en el bidón de 5 litros de vinagre blanco (no importa que sea el más incomible, a fin de cuenta, no lo vamos a echar en ninguna comida), y el bicarbonato ya lo tenía.


----------



## mcrven (May 14, 2022)

Para el óxido de metales ferrosos, existen unos desoxidantes líquidos que se aplican con un pincel/brocha o, en baño. Tiene la propiedad que, cuando secan, dejan una película que cubre el metal y sirve de base para la nueva pintura a aplicar y, es protectora.
No te digo nombre ni marcas pues, como ya sabemos, en cada lugar le llaman distinto y tienen distintas marcas. Uno de aquí lo llaman VALP, otro que venía de Alemania lo llamaban TriNorm-FE.


----------



## hellfire4 (May 14, 2022)

¿onda un convertidor de oxido?
De eso tengo, pero no me gusto el resultado, lo use en un martillo además es un tanto tóxico el olor que emana.



Incluso he visto pintura antóxido con color, cosa de que se haga todo de una

En este caso, estoy con ganas de pintarlo de negro a juego con la campana, además cosa que no le brote óxido de vuelta, tengo que evaluar si en aerosol o con pincel, y que sea resistente a la temperatura.


----------



## fabioosorio (May 14, 2022)

Ah, conseguile la goma aislante para el cable donde entra al motor. Y sacá ese cable berreta y ponele un lindo cable de taller, de 1mm es suficiente, no hay mucho consumo ahí.

Si tenés un pedazo de fieltro, hacele dos arandelas con diámetro interno igual al diámetro del eje, desarmá de vuelta el motor y ponelo a cada lado del enducido (que quede contra los bujes) embebé las arandelas en aceite y te queda autolubricante, como venían los ventiladores de los años '70 y con el tiempo desapareció. Si es posible...


----------



## hellfire4 (May 14, 2022)

Si, las arandelas las vi, recordando, le coloque lubricante ese de antes y algo de grasa grafitada por otro lado.



Estas negra, en un extremo como otro (se ve en la base de la punta más larga), cubiertas de lubricantes justamente y algo pegadas, el cual así se quedaron

El forro protector de cable lo recuerdo, veré si lo puedo conseguir el lunes, ya que me parece buena idea.

Ah, me acabo de acordar de algo, lo cables de chispero de calefones son resistente a las altas temperaturas (lo se por experiencia, dado que he arreglado), tal vez podrían servir. Ni se si se puede conseguir aca (Gualeguaych{u) un cable de taller, pero uno de esos otros sí



Para que te hagas una idea, quise arreglar una yogurtera con resistencias y no se consiguen aca y te matan con el envio en ML, aunque si las cosas salen bien, tal vez las consigua en unas semanas por uno que viajo.


----------



## unmonje (May 14, 2022)

Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> Trabajo de profesional.. 👍
> Un martillito de nylon y la chapa se queda como nueva, lo hago de vez en cuando con las tapas de ollas y bandejas de aluminio.
> 
> 
> ...


Por estos parajes del Señor , muchos le dicen prisionero al tornillo ALLEN, segun el DOCTOR , incluso, he encontrado que algunos extienden el apelativo a RETEN, por la acción de sostener, que mucha gente lo suele asociar mas a lo hidráulico, a lubricación o engrase.  🥴


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (May 14, 2022)

Por aquí también se lo llama "tornillo prisionero" (fue una licencia poética humorística..), también se los llama "de cabeza perdida".


----------



## analogico (May 14, 2022)

hellfire4 dijo:


> Si, las arandelas las vi, recordando, le coloque lubricante ese de antes y algo de grasa grafitada por otro lado.
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 282065
> 
> ...



El motor no debería calentarse tanto como para necesitar eso, a lo mas sus espaguetis





Revisa sin energía que gire suave con la mano, si no, es que necesita un pequeño ajuste
soltar un poco las tuercas, girar la carcasa,  apretar las tuercas e ir probando.


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 14, 2022)

Tengo una vecina de cabeza perdida . . .  y no se que otra cosa dicen que también perdió


----------



## hellfire4 (May 14, 2022)

analogico dijo:


> el motor no debería calentarse tanto como para necesitar eso,
> 
> a lo mas sus  espagetis
> 
> ...


Yo no se las agregue, de hecho, las tenías a esas arandelas lubricadas y así se quedaron . Considere que sacarlas podría no ser bueno.


----------



## fabioosorio (May 14, 2022)

Cable de taller se compra en la misma ferretería donde la llave Allen.


----------



## hellfire4 (May 14, 2022)

Si, bueno, preguntaré y espero tener suerte , ahora, no te creas que conseguir la llave L hexagonal adecuada fue fácil, varias ferreteríaas fallaron (algunas ni las vendían Xd), y las quejas por la falta de repuestos adecuados en G,chú son por el campeonato.
Aún recuerdo cuando buscaba un cepillito de bronce de taladro y el tipo de una ferretería que no tenía pregunto para que servían.


----------



## unmonje (May 14, 2022)

hellfire4 dijo:


> ¿onda un convertidor de oxido?
> De eso tengo, pero no me gusto el resultado, lo use en un martillo además es un tanto tóxico el olor que emana.
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 282064
> ...


No hace falta que sea resistente a la temperatura , esa pintura es cara y para motores que andan hasta 200 grados  o mas.
Lo que si sirve es la pintura a fuego, pero lo que yo hago a falta de eso, es que lo meto en el horno de la cocina a muy mínimo, cosa de que tome 100 a 120 por media hora y listo, santo remedio. 
Eso si, lo tiene que controlar permanentemente hasta sacarlo y después lo arma todo definitivo, con las cosas de platico o goma.


----------



## hellfire4 (May 14, 2022)

unmonje dijo:


> No hace falta que sea resistente a la temperatura , esa pintura es cara y para motores que andan hasta 200 grados  o mas.
> Lo que si sirve es la pintura a fuego, pero lo que yo hago a falta de eso, es que lo meto en el horno de la cocina a muy mínimo, cosa de que tome 100 a 120 por media hora y listo, santo remedio.
> Eso si, lo tiene que controlar permanentemente hasta sacarlo y después lo arma todo definitivo, con las cosas de platico o goma
> 
> O sea, ¿te refieres al pavonado negro que se hace con aceite en metales?


O sea ¿te refieres al pavonado negro que se hace con aceite en metales?
Llegue a pensarlo, aunque si es aluminio en este caso, no funcionaria, dado que no se adhiere en condiciones


----------



## hellfire4 (May 14, 2022)

Ya vere, tampoco he gastado mucho, (400 el vinagre, 420 el poxipol y 140 con dos llaves exagonales y un tornillo prisionero), se puede economizar, aunque tiendo a evaluar que no sea a costa de obtener algo que sea de mala calidad, ha sido muy poca cosa respecto a adquirirlo nuevo.
A  ver, en general cuando hago arreglos en la casa no siempre no logro que estetícamente queden de lo mejor, pero procuro que sea un arreglo duradero.
Hay veces que guste o no guste, no te conviene pijotear en determinado producto y/o servicio.

Da la impresión que si no hiciera  algo y la coloco así nomás, la carcasa no va a tardar en aparecerle costras de óxido de vuelta y va ser una tarea ardua el raspado, pero la voy a hacer 


analogico dijo:


> El motor no debería calentarse tanto como para necesitar eso, a lo mas sus espaguetis
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Se calienta igual, sea como sea (concretamente toda la carcasa), solo por el mismo movimiento,  aunque no es inmediato, sin afectar su rendimiento ni larga mal olor a bobinado -por llamarlo de una manera- como el antiguo cooler de 220v.


----------



## hellfire4 (May 14, 2022)

Estas de pinturas de tarro de 4 en 1 me pintan de ser una buena elección, dado que es bastante lo que hay que pintar y comprar aerosoles es para fundirse, sumando que lo ideal serian dos manos. Andaría también para la carcasa del motor también, al ser resistente a la temperatura y antióxido.










						Esmalte Sint Para Parrilla Alta Temperatura Negro 1/2 0.5 L. - $ 1.453,1
					

Encontrá más productos en Mercado Libre




					articulo.mercadolibre.com.ar


----------



## unmonje (May 14, 2022)

hellfire4 dijo:


> O sea ¿te refieres al pavonado negro que se hace con aceite en metales?
> Llegue a pensarlo, aunque si es aluminio en este caso, no funcionaria, dado que no se adhiere en condiciones


No, me refería a pintura de triple propósito normal, es decir, esmalte sintético, convertidor y antióxido todo en uno, pero horneado a 100 grados por media hora, se agarra como lechón a la teta y queda como bicicleta recién comprada.   El calor abre los poros del fierro y la pintura se mete a esos poros y se hace duradera porque al enfriarse, esos poros se cierran y atrapan la capa de pintura y aunque la temperatura varie despues entre -10 ó +40, el poro no se vuelve a abrir.


----------



## hellfire4 (May 14, 2022)

unmonje dijo:


> No, me refería a pintura de triple propósito normal, es decir, esmalte sintético, convertidor y antióxido todo en uno, pero horneado a 100 grados por media hora, se agarra como lechón a la teta y queda como bicicleta recién comprada.   El calor abre los poros del fierro y la pintura se mete a esos poros y se hace duradera porque al enfriarse, esos poros se cierran y atrapan la capa de pintura y aunque la temperatura varie despues entre -10 ó +40, el poro no se vuelve a abrir.


Ahh, ese truco no lo sabía, ahora queda más claro, o sea, hornear un cacho y luego pintar estando frío ¿Es así?
Si te refieres a pintar en caliente, lamentablemente, eso no podría, seria para arruinar el horno.


----------



## unmonje (May 14, 2022)

hellfire4 dijo:


> Ahh, ese truco no lo sabía, ahora queda más claro, o sea, hornear un cacho y luego pintar estando frío ¿Es así?


No, se pinta una mano y se mete al horno, el poro se abre y la pintura fresca se mete aún fresca en el poro.
Cuando finalmente se saca del  horno, se empieza a enfriar y el poro se va cerrando y atrapa a la pintura dentro del poro y al resto pegad al poro, pero nunca mas vuelve a abrirse tanto como a 100 grados, entonces se hace una pintura dificil de quitar  a temperatura cotidiana.
Se llama PINTADO A FUEGO se usa en industria como única opción correcta.


----------



## hellfire4 (May 14, 2022)

Entiendo, es buena, pero no tengo un horno más que el horno de cocinar, y prefiero que se use justo para eso, además requiere limpieza Xd.
Si uno se dedica al tema estaría barbaro, pero no es mi caso.


----------



## unmonje (May 14, 2022)

hellfire4 dijo:


> Entiendo, es buena, pero no tengo un horno más que el horno de cocinar, y prefiero que se use justo para eso, además requiere limpieza Xd.


Ese es el horno que yo uso, el de la cocina, asi lo describo en el tópico mas arriba a fuego minimo media hora.


----------



## hellfire4 (May 14, 2022)

¿No es muy contaminante? el esmalte es inflamable, o sea, si lo usas solo para eso, vaya y pase (onda uno rescatado que le das esa función), usarlo para eso y para cocinar es lo que no me convence.


----------



## unmonje (May 14, 2022)

hellfire4 dijo:


> ¿No es muy contaminante? el esmalte es inflamable, o sea, si lo usas solo para eso, vaya y pase, usarlo para eso y para cocinar es lo que no me convence.


Yo no pinto mas que una vez al año, es para una emergencia y caliento a mínimo a solo 100 grados. Los solventes se evaporan en pocas horas y yo horneo comida cada 2 meses algún fin de semana, nada mas, además vivo solo, asi que no me afectaria mas que a mi mismo si fuera el caso y eso no va a pasar a solo 100 grados.     🤣 Cuando lo meto en el horno lo que sea que ponga, con pintura ya no chorrea, porque espero media hora hasta que la pintura se toma pero todavia está fresca. Es un poco de picardía nomas.
La otra vez pinte una silla de caños y como no cabía  en el horno, lo puse encima entre las hornallas y el extractor de aire. prendí 2 hornallas a media máquina y el extractor al minimo. No eran 100 grados pero 50 si y lo deje una hora, secó de maravillas.


----------



## hellfire4 (May 14, 2022)

Prefiero no arriesgarme, es similar a cuando hablaba del rescate del molinillo de café todo óxidado, que opte por esa formula mencionada en lugar de un tóxico desóxidante (aunque decían que luego no pasaría nada) y el empavonado negro con aceite, que también tuve la certeza que no le haría nada.
Sí tuviese un horno para eso lo haría, eso sin duda.
Algunos usan el horno para hacer el empavonado con aceite vegetal (evitando usar aceite para autos), ya que el aceite vegetal no haría nada raro en el horno, salvo ensuciarlo un poco, a modo de estirarle la vida al algunas sartenes u ollas.


----------



## unmonje (May 14, 2022)

hellfire4 dijo:


> Prefiero no arriesgarme, es similar a cuando hablaba del rescate del molinillo de café todo óxidado, que opte por esa formula mencionada en lugar de un tóxico desóxidante (aunque decían que luego no pasaría nada) y el empavonado negro con aceite, que también tuve la certeza que no le haría nada.
> Sí tuviese un horno para eso lo haría, eso sin duda.
> Algunos usan el horno para hacer el empavonado con aceite vegetal (evitando usar aceite para autos), ya que el aceite vegetal no haría nada raro en el horno, salvo ensuciarlo un poco.


Bueno , si no tiene coraje para eso, mejor no lo haga. No hay peor cosa que el miedo para estas cosas. Yo lo hago porque lo hice muchas veces y tengo en cuenta, casi cualquier evento no deseado que pudiera ocurrir. EL aplomo es lo mejor en estos casos, sin pasarse de la raya.


----------



## hellfire4 (May 14, 2022)

Y bueno, son puntos de vista, tendria que preguntarte a alguien que esta bien en el tema a ver que me dice (un profesional en toda regla en el tema, claro). La técnica la conozco del pintado de bicicletas, que la pintura es justamente pintura para honear, pero claro, en la bicicleterías usan un horno especial donde ponen las piezas sueltas, esperan determinado tiempo, dejan enfriar y la rearman.


----------



## unmonje (May 14, 2022)

hellfire4 dijo:


> Y bueno, son puntos de vista, tendria que preguntarte a alguien que esta bien en el tema a ver que me dice (un profesional en toda regla en el tema, claro). La técnica la conozco del pintado de bicicletas, que la pintura es justamente pintura para honear, pero claro, en la bicicleterías usan un horno especial donde ponen las piezas suelta, esperan determinado tiempo, dejan enfriar y la rearman.


Si es justamente, como un horno de la cocina de casa, le digo porque hice mantenimiento industrial durante 25 años.
En las industrias puede ser un armario  o ropero de lata como vi muchas veces, con resistencias y un termostato y un reloj, mas un ventilador que enciende al cerrar la puerta.    
Yendo mas lejos es una noria que gira entrando y saliendo del horno lentamente y las piezas permanecen media hora dentro. Pero el concepto es el mismo. Lo importante es que no se pase de la temperatura correcta y en el caso de la cocina mía tiene termómetro y si funciona.


----------



## hellfire4 (May 14, 2022)

Entiendo, a ver, agrego otra experiencia del porque no me convence, en su momento trate de rescatar un microondas pintando su interior con una pintura que era supuestamente adecuada según vi en ML. Y por mas secados, por más calor que le arrime con una estufa de varillas y por más tazas de agua caliente, largas unos vapores tóxicos terribles. Al final compre la misma marca y modelo de microondas que estaba sin el plato y deje el otro para ser canibalizado a futuro.
En definitiva, por más precauciones que tome, al final me sentí estafado.


----------



## unmonje (May 14, 2022)

hellfire4 dijo:


> Entiendo, a ver, agrego otra experiencia del porque no me convence, en su momento trate de rescatar un microondas pintando su interior con una pintura que era supuestamente adecuada según vi en ML. Y por mas secados, por más calor que le arrime con una estufa de varillas y por más tazas de agua caliente, largas unos vapores tóxicos terribles. Al final compre la misma marca y modelo de microondas que estaba sin el plato y deje el otro para ser canibalizado  a futuro.


Ahora le entiendo.
En el caso del microondas, es un caso especial, porque las microondas, no permiten usar pintado común, porque donde se salta la pintura y queda expuesto el metal, el horno colapsa a los pocos minutos,  porque no pueden convivir microondas con metales.. Pero esto, es un simple ventilador    por eso no veía objeción. Aunque apuesto que, los microondas baratos posiblemente, usen cualquier pintura.


----------



## hellfire4 (May 14, 2022)

unmonje dijo:


> Ahora le entiendo.
> El caso del microondas es un caso especial, porque las microondas no permiten usar pintado comun, porque donde se salta la pintura y queda expuesto el metal el horno colapsa a los pocos minutos.


Es un tema de mucho debate si se puede o no pintar por uno y que quede adecuado. La única certeza que tengo es que si consigues misma marca y modelo con el interior sano y todo lo demás desecho por poco dinero, puede armarte uno. Otro caso es que consiguas uno de mismas capacidades (sino me equivoco, mismos litros) y diferente marca y modelo y seas un manitas para adaptar las piezas.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (May 14, 2022)

Yo he repintado partes de microondas con pintura epoxi en aerosol, y una vez cumplido el tiempo de secado que dice el fabricante duró mas de 3 años hasta que lo vendí, con un par de horas de uso mas o menos diario.


----------



## unmonje (May 14, 2022)

hellfire4 dijo:


> Es un tema de mucho debate si se puede o no pintar por uno y que quede adecuado. La única certeza que tengo es que si consigues misma marca y modelo con el interior sano y todo lo demás desecho por poco dinero, puede armarte uno. Otro caso es que consiguas uno de mismas capacidades (sino me equivoco, mismos litros) y diferente marca y modelo y seas un manitas para adaptar las piezas.


Nunca junté microondas muertos , lo mas cerca que estuve de eso, era comprar los hornos de segunda selección, para reparar los de primera, para los supermercados NORTE , CARRE4 y OTROS


----------



## hellfire4 (May 14, 2022)

unmonje dijo:


> Ahora le entiendo.
> En el caso del microondas, es un caso especial, porque las microondas, no permiten usar pintado común, porque donde se salta la pintura y queda expuesto el metal, el horno colapsa a los pocos minutos,  porque no pueden convivir microondas con metales.. Pero esto, es un simple ventilador    por eso no veía objeción. Aunque apuesto que, los microondas baratos posiblemente, usen cualquier pintura.


Probablemente, vi un caso de un microondas marca pirulito (pseudomarca jocosa) que la pintura interior no le duro nada, y lo mismo de siempre, ojo al piojo con lo que se compra. Vi un caso, me preguntaron por si iba a sobrar por esa pintura "adecuada" que había adquirido, pero al final quedo en nada.

Bueno, regresando al tema, de momento lo único que he hecho es recomponer un poco la paleta con Poxipol, pero eso no es un gran avance.
Con los plásticos originales, y unas grietas, no muy elegante pero resistente, y el tornillo hexagonal de repuesto, cosa de tenermo a mano y que no se traspapele.



A lo mejor mañana domingo de tarde me ponga con la carcasa (ideal para un aburrido domingo y de paso haría algo útil)


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (May 14, 2022)

Es mejor reparar eso con adhesivo cianoacrílico mezclado con bicarbonato (que ya tenes). La dureza y resistencia de esa mezcla es la de la piedra, pero hay cierta maña para aplicarla.


----------



## hellfire4 (May 14, 2022)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Es mejor reparar eso con adhesivo cianoacrílico mezclado con bicarbonato (que ya tenes). La dureza y resistencia de esa mezcla es la de la piedra, pero hay cierta maña para aplicarla.


Esa no la sabía, si, entiendo, dado que es instantaneo, justo veo el suprabond de marca conocida.
Bueno, otro de los tantos usos que se le dan al bicarbonato y no lo conocía. Encima hasta puede salir más barato que el Poxipol.









						La Gotita + Bicarbonato = Adhesivo Instantáneo de alta Resistencia - Maniáticos Geeks
					

Esto es algo que es realmente útil y no muchos saben, La gotita o cualquier adhesivo instantáneo de su tipo, ya de por si son resistentes y efectivos, pero ocurre muchas veces que esta efectividad no es suficiente.Como por ejemplo si tenemos que pegar un botón de un equipo de audio, algún eje o...



					www.maniaticosgeeks.com
				




Justo cuando daba por sentado que la Gotita no es lo que solía ser



			Reparacion duradera simplemente con un pegamento tipo cianocrilato y bicarbonato de toda la vida


----------



## fabioosorio (May 14, 2022)

unmonje dijo:


> No, se pinta una mano y se mete al horno, el poro se abre y la pintura fresca se mete aún fresca en el poro.
> Cuando finalmente se saca del  horno, se empieza a enfriar y el poro se va cerrando y atrapa a la pintura dentro del poro y al resto pegad al poro, pero nunca mas vuelve a abrirse tanto como a 100 grados, entonces se hace una pintura dificil de quitar  a temperatura cotidiana.
> Se llama PINTADO A FUEGO se usa en industria como única opción correcta.


La torta de cumpleaños del hombre soltero!!!!! Tomo nota!!!!!

Y después de la ducha... desodorante wd40, el desodorante del varón!.


----------



## hellfire4 (May 15, 2022)

Bueno, hago un adelanto, el interior tuve que usar una espatula para sacar una mezcla de grasa y oxido que salías a tiras de 1mm de espesor (apostaría todo lo que tengo que nunca fue limpianda antes).




Y de vuelta a la palangana


Tanto a tanto, va quedando.


Esta un tanto mejor, aca poniendo las fotos que puse de inicio.


----------



## hellfire4 (May 15, 2022)

Tras ese empujón de antes, la cosa se pone más fácil la voy rotando.



Como estuvo en esa posición, esa parte queda y cambio a otra.




Y bueno, aunque no sea la palangana adecuada, me las arreglo igual 
Umm, parece que necesitare algo más de vinagre para cubrir esos detalles como el borde de la boca menor.


----------



## unmonje (May 15, 2022)

El supervisor negro, califica la tarea como corresponde, veo    🤣


----------



## hellfire4 (May 15, 2022)

Un colado, que salió en la mejor foto, esta por unos días aca mientras su dueño esta ausente, el olor a vinagre le desagrada, pero al no ser tóxico (razón extra para usar ese mezcla por ahora) y estar alejado de donde se instala, no le afecta. Cuando pinte, si todavía sigue por aca, tendré que retenerlo hasta que seque al tacto la pintura.
Bueno, de momento además de pinceles, pense que podría usar rodillos chicos de poliester, que no largan la pelusa como otros y facilitan bastante la tarea.


----------



## hellfire4 (May 15, 2022)

Bueno, este es el resultado final del proceso de desóxidación de la carcasa, y dado que no tarda en aparecerle una película naranja si se moja, es imperioso que sea pintado.




El siguiente paso seria rearmarlo e ir ajustado los bordes para evitar que las paletas no giren, luego pintada y al final, su instalación.


----------



## fabioosorio (May 15, 2022)

Ese encausador ya tiene más fotos que los Beatles.


----------



## DJ T3 (May 15, 2022)

Un arenado fino no vendria mal, y pintura en polvo... (Ya es mucho, no?)


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (May 15, 2022)

Si le hubieras puesto el fosfatizante no haria falta pintarlo...


----------



## hellfire4 (May 15, 2022)

DJ T3 dijo:


> Un arenado fino no vendria mal, y pintura en polvo... (Ya es mucho, no?)


Lamentablemente, si, aunque eso sería espectacular, la tecnica de raspado mediante arenado requiere de una máquina para hacerlo, lo mismo la pintura en polvo que se aplica con pistola y luego el horno para secarla. Eso es de gente que se dedica a menudo a las restauraciones, yo, bueno, me las tengo que arreglar con lo que tengo, y apenas lugarcito tengo para hacer alguna cosas, sin ser taller.

Lo mío ha sido un rescate de muy bajo vuelo, con elementos económicos y las herramientas que cuento, de forma que me tendría que arreglar con pinceles, rodillos y una pintura negra de alta resistencia calorica 4 en 1.


Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Si le hubieras puesto el fosfatizante no haria falta pintarlo...


Puedo ponerle, ya que tengo ¿realmente ahorraría la pintada?
Ya que la última vez que lo use en un martillo, al poco tiempo se volvió a oxidar (y eso que lo deje sumergido toda la noche)
Por esa experiencia descarte usarlo y tirarme directamente a la 4 en 1


Quedo algo mejor, pero no lo libro de nuevas costras. Aunque para el martillo le vino bien, antes era mucho peor.
Otro martillo que tengo no fue propenso a que le salieran esas costras, calculo que ha de ser por el material que esta hecho, ese otro sí, aunque al menos de resistente.

Pense incluso en aplicarle con pincel a la carcasa, aunque me entro en dudas si seria mejor pintarlo de una por el tema de la absorción de la pintura.


----------



## hellfire4 (May 16, 2022)

Bueno, al estar un tanto revirada la parte de las paletas, hubo que doblar con pinza los bordes tanto de la boca derecha como izquierda, ya que sino, se traba y/o hace un ruido a metal terrible



Un video de 78 MB, de como se ve en acción y sostengo un papel en la boca de escape, queda la duda de que tal sera su chupada, aunque la ventolera que larga por la boca de escape es bastante, la miraba, y bien que me daba frío a la cara Xd









						MVI_3557
					

MediaFire is a simple to use free service that lets you put all your photos, documents, music, and video in a single place so you can access them anywhere and share them everywhere.



					www.mediafire.com
				




De esa manera se volverlá a desarmar, se harán los orificios necesarios para que coincidan con los de la campana y se pintara.


----------



## unmonje (May 16, 2022)

hellfire4 dijo:


> Bueno, al estar un tanto revirada la parte de las paletas, hubo que doblar con pinza los bordes tanto de la boca derecha como izquierda, ya que sino, se traba y/o hace un ruido a metal terrible
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 282186
> 
> ...


Que jugador !!!! 👏👏
Lástima que teniendo la asadora esa del círculo, no se necesita campana ni extractor pero bueh, quien nos quita lo bailado.


----------



## hellfire4 (May 16, 2022)

unmonje dijo:


> Que jugador !!!! 👏👏
> Lástima que teniendo la asadora esa del círculo, no se necesita campana ni extractor pero bueh, quien nos quita lo bailado.
> 
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 282213


"Mira que no" , te puede aliviar, pero no zafas (por experiencia), para colmo apenas lo destapas y se sale todo el olor, esperar a que se disipe no sirve, dado que la comida se te enfría.
En esa cocina, aunque espaciosa, requiere mejor organización, y basta apenas con hervir unos garbanzos para que se llene de olor, con lo cual lleva un momento que te hartas, sumado que al cielorraso te dura mucho menos, claro, rabiando y lamentadose no se remedian los problemas (ya varios querrían  ).

En una campana recta y larga con tiraje a 4 vientos (y de buen diseño de evacuación) puede que no haga falta un extractor, pero no es mi caso .
Por un lado, me lo regalarón, y a caballo regalado no se le miran los dientes, por otro, aunque requirio mucha mano y paciencia para dejarlo en condiciones -y de hecho la cosa no acaba aún-, con el costo que tiene uno de esos nuevo, considero que ha válido la pena, sumana la experiencia obtenida. Comentaron de inicio en este hilo que es un extractor antiguo, aunque muy resistente y funcional.

*En el tema: *
Hoy justo salí a recorrer pinturerías, aunque sin lograr mucho, salvo que me pasarón el dato que si debo de pintarlo, que sea en un día templado y no frío, dado que afectaría a la adherencia de la pintura, por otro, recordando lo que dijiste del horno, tengo una estufa de varillas y se me ocurrio que podría usarla para acelerar el secado. Ya se que es mejor contar con un horno, pero no quiero usar el de aca para eso.


----------



## unmonje (May 16, 2022)

hellfire4 dijo:


> "Mira que no" , te puede aliviar, pero no zafas (por experiencia), para colmo apenas lo destapas y se sale todo el olor, esperar a que se disipe no sirve, dado que la comida se te enfría.
> En esa cocina, aunque espaciosa, requiere mejor organización, y basta apenas con hervir unos garbanzos para que se llene de olor, con lo cual lleva un momento que te hartas, sumado que al cielorraso te dura mucho menos, claro, rabiando y lamentadose no se remedian los problemas (ya varios querrían  ).
> 
> En una campana recta y larga con tiraje a 4 vientos (y de buen diseño de evacuación) puede que no haga falta un extractor, pero no es mi caso .
> ...


En ese asador, siempre al mínimo, hago mis asados personales.
20 minutos de un lado, media vuelta y 20 minutos mas y queda a punto.
Lo pongo a tope 5 minutos mas para terminar y lo saco. Cero humo.
Nunca me importó el aroma a asado, Si hubiera colonia con ese aroma , la compro.
Yo nunca supere los 95 kilos. 🥴


----------



## hellfire4 (May 16, 2022)

unmonje dijo:


> En ese asador, siempre al mínimo, hago mis asados personales.
> 20 minutos de un lado, media vuelta y 20 minutos mas y queda a punto.
> Lo pongo a tope 5 minutos mas para terminar y lo saco. Cero humo.
> Nunca me importó el aroma a asado, Si hubiera colonia con ese aroma , la compro.
> Yo nunca supere los 95 kilos. 🥴



Como sea
Justamente dado el comentario, me dio la idea de lavarla y guardarla en un mejor lugar en la cocina

Respeto al extractor, quiero terminarlo e instalarlo. Maxime dado que camino recorrido con él
Pregunte que tal la idea de usar la estufa de varillas para secarlo con mayor rapidez.
Si, me queda claro que lo mejor es pintarlo desarmado, y si le doy una mano al motor, lo mismo, para que no se pegen las partes ni los tornillos ni demas entre sí (una mala costumbre de varios por desidia). Puedo darme un remojo de fosfatizante a las tuercas y tornillos, justo pensando, ya que pintarlos es para lío.

El vinagre que se uso junto al bicarbonato va a tener un último uso, cosa de aprovecharlo por completo, sera tirado por la pileta de piso de la cocina durante la noche, cosa de haga de desengransante en la misma. No es estrictamente necesario ahora, pero es una forma de usarlo hasta el final.

El peso ideal va de acuerdo a la altura de uno, pero bueno, es otro tema


----------



## hellfire4 (May 17, 2022)

Umm, puedo fosfatizar pasandole con pincel y luego pintarlo









						El fosfatizado, mucho más que un tratamiento anticorrosión - EMYVEC - Cabinas de Pintura Industria y Automotor
					

El fosfatizado es una cubierta de conversión formada por la reacción superficial de un metal (hierro, zinc o aluminio) con soluciones que contengan ácido fosfórico para formar compuestos (fosfatos) insolubles...




					emyvec.com


----------



## unmonje (May 17, 2022)

hellfire4 dijo:


> Umm, puedo fosfatizar pasandole con pincel y luego pintarlo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Por supuesto, el fosfatizado como el tratamiento de anti oxidación del acero, son procesos superficiales de pocas micras que cuando el entorno arrecia puede degradar la superficie y _*echar*_  por tierra el proceso. Por eso, no está mal pintar encima, para proteger mas y que dure.
En el caso de acero inoxidable, se lo suele usar como "vista" y nadie quiere pintarlo. Además ese tipo de superficie, no es amigable con deposiciones ulteriores al proceso. 🥴  🤣


----------



## hellfire4 (May 17, 2022)

En definitiva, el pintado mal no le viene (con la pintura adecuada, claro)
¿Usar una estufa electríca de varillas para el secado en buena idea?



A ver, no es pintura de horno, eso esta claro, no conviene pintar en horas y/o días muy frescos, por lo que me comentaron.


----------



## analogico (May 17, 2022)

No creo, desarmarlo, dale un lijado rápido y  pintalo.

Dejalo en un lugar limpio y ventilado pero no al aire libre, a los insectos les gusta aterrizar en la pintura, al otro día ya  debería estar lo suficientemente seco para instalarlo, si  usas la pintura sin diluir o en aerosol se demorara menos en secar.


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 17, 2022)

Yo caliento con soplete de plomero o con pistola de aire caliente y luego pinto con aerosol.


----------



## hellfire4 (May 17, 2022)

Aire libre, pues no es problema, no podría aunque quisiera, lijada ya no le hace falta, salvo un poco ese color, costras ya no tiene, pero le puedo dar una fosfatada con pincel antes de pintarlo, justo ahora lo acabo de desarmar, saque la campana del lugar y marque con líquido corrector el lugar para hacerle los nuevos orificios, cosa que coincidan con los tornillos de la campana.


DOSMETROS dijo:


> Yo caliento con soplete de plomero con pistola de aire caliente y luego pinto con aerosol.


El tema es que no tengo, por eso se me ocurrio lo de la estufa, además, es bastante lo que hay que pintar para usar aerosol, encima el interior de la campana puede que necesite una mano también.


----------



## unmonje (May 17, 2022)

hellfire4 dijo:


> En definitiva, el pintado mal no le viene (con la pintura adecuada, claro)
> ¿Usar una estufa electríca de varillas para el secado en buena idea?
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 282272
> ...


Todo calor que no pase de 150 grados le viene bien


----------



## analogico (May 17, 2022)

hellfire4 dijo:


> Aire libre, pues no es problema, no podría aunque quisiera, lijada ya no le hace falta, salvo un poco ese color, costras ya no tiene, pero le puedo dar una fosfatada con pincel antes de pintarlo, justo ahora lo acabo de desarmar, saque la campana del lugar y marque con líquido corrector el lugar para hacerle los nuevos orificios, cosa que coincidan con los tornillos de la campana.
> 
> El tema es que no tengo, por eso se me ocurrio lo de la estufa, además, es bastante lo que hay que pintar para usar aerosol, encima el interior de la campana puede que necesite una mano también.



Es solo una lijada manual* rapida y superficial, *con una lija fina, es para que agarre mejor la pintura nueva.


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 17, 2022)

El fosfatizado también favorece la adherencia de la pintura !


----------



## hellfire4 (May 17, 2022)

analogico dijo:


> es solo una lijada manual* rapida y superficial. *con una lija fina     es para que agarre mejor la pintura nueva



¿Es valido hacerla con un cepillo fino chico de bronce de taladro tipo disco?
Tengo uno justo, y seria más rápido, lo adquirí en su momento para pulir un molinillo de café y quedo al dope.


DOSMETROS dijo:


> El fosfatizado también favorece la adherencia de la pintura !


Si, en eso concuendo, y tenía la certeza de hacerlo, fosfatizante tengo, quedo de la fallida recuperación de un microondas, de esas cosas que uno guarda y que no sabe que uso le dará a futuro Xd, junto al rodillo fluorescente que no deja pelusa y los pincelitos para detalles como los bordes internos.

La pintada la considero adecuada, ya que si tanto costo recuperarlo, pues lo ideal es que dure.


----------



## analogico (May 17, 2022)

hellfire4 dijo:


> ¿Es valido hacerla con un cepillo fino chico de bronce de taladro tipo disco?
> Tengo uno justo, y seria más rápido, lo adquirí en su momento para pulir un molinillo de café y quedo al dope.
> 
> Si, en eso concuendo, y tenía la certeza de hacerlo, fosfatizante tengo, quedo de la fallida recuperación de un microondas, de esas cosas que uno guarda y que no sabe que uso le dará a futuro Xd



*No, *eso es muy agresivo, como decía  solo es una lijada rápida y manual, solo lijas un poco por encima y es suficiente.


----------



## hellfire4 (May 17, 2022)

La idea es usar una esmalte negro de alta temperatura 4 en 1, y de vuelta atado de pies y manos, dado que para muchas pinturerías locales eso resulta desconocido 
Al igual que las resistencias de la yogurtera que las encargue a uno que viajo, preguntaré.









						Esmalte Sintético Alta Temperatura Aluminio 4 Litros - $ 7.410
					

Encontrá más productos en Mercado Libre




					articulo.mercadolibre.com.ar
				




Salvo la otra que con el fofatizante + antióxido + esmalte para alta temepatura alcance, pero, no lo sé, la campana tiene ligeras costras de óxido (la idea es sacarselas y luego una manito), por eso queria esa 4 en 1.


----------



## analogico (May 17, 2022)

hellfire4 dijo:


> La idea es usar una esmalte negro de alta temperatura 4 en 1, y de vuelta atado de pies y manos, dado que para muchas pinturerías locales eso resulta desconocido
> Al igual que las resistencias de la yogurtera que las encargue a uno que viajo, preguntaré.
> 
> 
> ...


4 litros es mucho


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (May 17, 2022)

hellfire4 dijo:


> Salvo la otra que con el fofatizante + antióxido + esmalte para alta temepatura alcance, pero, no lo sé, la campana tiene ligeras costras de óxido (la idea es sacarselas y luego una manito), por eso queria esa 4 en 1.


Ya te lo he dicho: usá el fosfatizante!!
Primero lijás suavemente con lija 120, sacás el polvo con un trapo húmedo y luego "pintás" abundantemente, por partes si querés, la campana con el fosfatizante. Lo dejás 10 o 15 minutos, no todo el día, y vas a ver que comienza a formarse un polvillo blanco donde está el óxido. Pasado el tiempo, limpiás con un trapo mojado para sacar para sacar lo que está seco incluyendo el polvillo. Te quedó algo de óxido?? Volvés a fosfatizar y repetir el proceso. Una vez que está listo, si querés lo pintás con lo que te guste.
Como la campana no está expuesta a la llama o calor directo, no me parece necesario usar pintura de alta temperatura, pero si querés la usás y sos feliz  

Yo he fosfatizado las chapas de los gabinetes de mis equipos, y luego solo he pintado las caras expuestas. Hay gabinetes que llevan 5 o más años con ese tratamiento y cada vez que los abro la chapa fosfatizada sigue igual...


----------



## hellfire4 (May 17, 2022)

analogico dijo:


> 4 litros es mucho


Es sólo la marca, si, ya se que no hacen falta 4 litros









						Esmalte Alta Temperatura Aluminio Brillante 1/2 0.5 Litro - $ 850
					

VITREAUX ESMALTE ALTA TEMPERATURA 1/2 LITRO* Muy buen poder cubritivo.* Excelente relación precio - calidad* Esmalte Sintetico ALTA TEMPERATURA* Uso interior y exterior* Ideal para parillas, resiste temperaturas de 400°. Tiempo de secado para utilizar la superfie al fuego de 48 a 72 hs.* Apto...




					articulo.mercadolibre.com.ar
				





Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Ya te lo he dicho: usá el fosfatizante!!
> Primero lijás suavemente con lija 120, sacás el polvo con un trapo húmedo y luego "pintás" abundantemente, por partes si querés, la campana con el fosfatizante. Lo dejás 10 o 15 minutos, no todo el día, y vas a ver que comienza a formarse un polvillo blanco donde está el óxido. Pasado el tiempo, limpiás con un trapo mojado para sacar para sacar lo que está seco incluyendo el polvillo. Te quedó algo de óxido?? Volvés a fosfatizar y repetir el proceso. Una vez que está listo, si querés lo pintás con lo que te guste.
> Como la campana no está expuesta a la llama o calor directo, no me parece necesario usar pintura de alta temperatura, pero si querés la usás y sos feliz


Si, estoy de acuerdo en usar el fosfatizante, definitivamente, justo lo había dicho, me frustre porque quería ese tipo de pintura de 4 en 1.
La campana tiene pintura no salida y algunas costras de óxido ¿es fofatizante no le afectaría negativamente?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (May 17, 2022)

hellfire4 dijo:


> me frustre porque quería ese tipo de pintura de 4 en 1.


Te lo repito: no vas a poner la campana al fuego, y como mucho va a estar a un metro de distancia o más y la temperatura ahí será, como mucho, de 40°C en verano...y por eso es al peo usar esa pintura!!

La pintura al fuego solo sirve para evitar rayones cuando le pegás con una olla o un cucharón por que no se salta, pero si te gusta usarla  buscá algún tío que haga ese trabajo por que es habitual en los fabricantes de muebles para cocinas y lavaderos.


----------



## hellfire4 (May 17, 2022)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Te lo repito: no vas a poner la campana al fuego, y como mucho va a estar a un metro de distancia o más y la temperatura ahí será, como mucho, de 40°C en verano...y por eso es al peo usar esa pintura!!
> 
> La pintura al fuego solo sirve para evitar rayones cuando le pegás con una olla o un cucharón, pero si te gusta usarla  buscá algún tío que haga ese trabajo por que es habitual en los fabricantes de muebles para cocinas y lavaderos.


ahhhh, bueno, tengo antióxido negro, se le puede dar esa salida.

lijada, luego fosfatizante y luego antioxido

Habría que ser muy bestia para pegarle por dentro a la campana, más en este caso.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (May 17, 2022)

hellfire4 dijo:


> Habría que ser muy bestia para pegarle por dentro a la campana, más en este caso.


Si, es difícil pero puede pasar si levantás una tapa o un cucharón mientras mirás la comida...cualquier cosa puede suceder.
Lo que sí, vas a tener que estar preparado para limpiar periódicamente la campana con desengrasante (usá el Mr. Musculo naranja con el pulverizador) sin rasquetear la pintura con virulana o la esponja de metal, por que ahí sí que vas a dañar la pintura.


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 17, 2022)

Primera esposa , puso sartén a calentar el aceite , se distrajo con la tele , sartén incendiose , le echaron agua . . .  incendiose Spar pipi cucu de acero inoxidable . . . le echaron mas agua . . . menos mal no se incendió la casa


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (May 17, 2022)

hellfire4 dijo:


> La campana tiene pintura no salida y algunas costras de óxido ¿es fofatizante no le afectaría negativamente?


Noooooooo!!!!!
La pintura vieja la podés lijar, y al oxido primero lo lijás y luego lo fosfatizás como te dije.
Listo. No seas miedoso!! El tratamiento vale 2 mangos y solo requiere algo de tiempo.


DOSMETROS dijo:


> Primera esposa , puso sartén a calentar el aceite , se distrajo con la tele , sartén incendiose , le echaron agua . . . incendiose Spar pipi cucu de acero inoxidable . . . le echaron mas agua . . . menos mal no se incendió la casa


Ese caso es mas grave     pero a lo sumo se quema, en este caso, la pintura común: la rasqueteás y pintás de nuevo.


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 17, 2022)

*P.D.: *No le tengas miedo al fosfatizante , es ácido orto-fosfórico diluido , no es fuerte , es el mismo que tiene la Cola Coca y te la tomás, solo cuidado con los mosaicos y mármoles. Mínimo cuidado con cara y ojos . . .  enjuagar.


----------



## hellfire4 (May 17, 2022)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> *P.D.: *No le tengas miedo al fosfatizante , es ácido orto-fosfórico diluido , no es fuerte , es el mismo que tiene la Cola Coca y te la tomás, solo cuidado con los mosaicos y mármoles. Mínimo cuidado con cara y ojos . . .  enjuagar.


Si, la última vez use además de ropa vieja, guantes, mascarilla y gafas (y la verdad, con las enmanaciones que tira, como que no pintaba para que no)


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (May 17, 2022)

hellfire4 dijo:


> Si, la última vez use además de ropa vieja, guantes, mascarilla y gafas (y la verdad, con las enmanaciones que tira, como que no pintaba para que no)


Emanaciones????
Yo lo hago al aire libre en la terraza de mi casa y si hay emanaciones se disipan fácilmente, pero también lo hice dentro de mi casa y nunca sentí emanaciones de nada y ni siquiera me cambié de ropa.
Me late que estás medio perseguido...


----------



## hellfire4 (May 17, 2022)

Puede ser, pero para mi desgracia, aunque me banco muchas cosas, ya sea en lo físico y/o el clima, en determinadas cosas me toca cuidarme.
No puedo sentarme en una bicicleta (por una antigua prostatodinia que aunque curada, me dejo sensible, y hace que le salgan estrellas), determinados productos como la lavandina me ponen las manos escamosas y se me agrienta todas, abriendose heridas y lo mismo otros productos. Son detalles, claro.

Eso no me impide hacer ejercicio ni determinados trabajos pesados, pero a veces en esos trabajos, con algo de protección. El uso de ropa vieja es solo ropa de trabajo, de manera que aunque me ensucie entero, lo hago sin preocuparme por la misma


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 17, 2022)

​


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (May 17, 2022)

hellfire4 dijo:


> No puedo sentarme en una bicicleta, determinados productos como la lavandina me ponen las manos escamosas y se me agrienta todas, abriendose heridas y lo mismo otros productos.


Bueno...ok...pero acá no tocás nada. Pintás con un pincel y limpiás con un trapo. Si te perjudica, te ponés guantes y ya...


----------



## hellfire4 (May 17, 2022)

Si, no me hago problema en pintar, lijar y esas cosas, y hasta cortarme, golpearme, quemarme y demás 


DOSMETROS dijo:


> Ver el archivo adjunto 282321​


Por fortuna no he llegado a la paranoia de tener que usar uno de contención biológica y/o antillamas XD

Esa es la campana por dentro



La pintura no esta levandada, ciertas costras de grasa y óxido.


----------



## unmonje (May 17, 2022)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Primera esposa , puso sartén a calentar el aceite , se distrajo con la tele , sartén incendiose , le echaron agua . . .  incendiose Spar pipi cucu de acero inoxidable . . . le echaron mas agua . . . menos mal no se incendió la casa


Por eso, para simplificar los asuntos de cocina, yo me dije : Ni primera ni tercera , mejor --> CERO ESPOSAS y lo mas bien hasta ahora. Nunca se me quemó cosa alguna.  🥴


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (May 17, 2022)

unmonje dijo:


> Nunca se me quemó cosa alguna. 🥴


😳 😳 😳 😳 😳 😳


----------



## unmonje (May 17, 2022)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> 😳 😳 😳 😳 😳 😳


Es un alivio saber que, cuando no estoy en casa, no hay nadie en ella cocinando, o que no sepa encender la estufa y se le incendie, o se le prenda fuego el horno o se electrocute con algo.. Es fácil de entender, por eso no tuve hijos.


----------



## hellfire4 (May 18, 2022)

Todo un tema el de estar emparejado y/o casado o soltero, con hijos o sin. También soy soltero.

Bueno, en el tema, solo el bicarbonato me queda, siendo feriado por censo, pero con agua caliente y el mismo puedo limpiar la campana, o esperar a otro día.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (May 18, 2022)

hellfire4 dijo:


> La pintura no esta levandada, ciertas costras de grasa y óxido.


Ok. Sacá primero toda la grasa con el desengrasante. Cuando no quede más, removés el óxido con lija y tambien la pintura que esté floja o descascarada. Luego fosfatizás, limpiás y pintás. La colgás y listo.


----------



## hellfire4 (May 18, 2022)

De momento esta en pausa, puede que valga o no valga la pena la pintura 4 en 1 alta temperatura, aunque al final, dadas las circunstancías, como justo una persona esta en La Plata y aproveche para encargarle las dichosas resistencias para arreglar la yogurtera que tanto he pateado, justo le preguntaba por esa pintura, como vi que no tengo mucha de la antióxido (fue usada previamente en la reja de la baranda del balcón del depto, que se rellenaron por dentro los huecos con macilla epoxi y luego se le pintaron para darle más facha y resistencia, no sea cosa que con el tiempo se pongan peor y se caiga alguna varilla a la calle) y con lo que me cobran aca, si la consigo en La Plata, hasta menos pagaría -acá es abuso de precios es moneda corriente-.

Pense sí, mirando esta anterior foto, que puedo poner un 2º toma en la caja y que de ella parta tanto el alargador como el del extractor. Es una línea que ya no viene, pero dado que rescate varios, tengo repuestos.



La idea además es pasar los cables por el agujero del bulón de la derecha, cosa que vayan por detrás de la campana, además de cambiar los bulones por dos bulones más largos macho macho, cosa de que sostengan a campara 1º, se colocan tuercas, y en el saliente se coloque el extractor y luego sus tuercas, los apoyos en la pared justo los revisaba y reforzaba por si acaso (a modo de anécdota, dado los malos arreglos de los anteriores habitantes, un día se hacian unas pastas, y aún no estaban en la olla, y el arreglo de soporte así nomás de la campana cedio, cayendo en la cocina y volcando la olla  , de forma que me toco hacer algo mucho mejor)


----------



## hellfire4 (May 19, 2022)

Bueno, como para la pintada aún falta, decidí hacerle una pulida, cosa que cuando llegue la pintura, ya este.



Las marcas blancas es líquido corrector, para perforar para nuevos orificios


----------



## unmonje (May 19, 2022)

hellfire4 dijo:


> Bueno, como para la pintada aún falta, decidí hacerle una pulida, cosa que cuando llegue la pintura, ya este.
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 282415
> 
> Las marcas blancas es líquido corrector, para perforar para nuevos orificios


¿ 179 mangos el vino ? Compro ya !    Es para las fiestas de 2022 ojo


----------



## hellfire4 (May 20, 2022)

A falta de diarios viejos (dado que hace tiempo que no se adquieren por aca), vienen bien esos panfletos, que se han ido acumulando, claro, ya no, al verse en internet, y los mismos seran usado cuando se haga la pintada. Todos ellos han de estar bastante desfasados.


----------



## hellfire4 (May 25, 2022)

Bueno, en la adquisición y preparación, la idea es cortarle la cabeza a dos tornillos justamente.


De lal manera que quede campana 1º con tuerca y arandela, y luego el extractor (en ese nuevo orificio hecho en el mismo), colocándole el tornillo con la cabeza previamente cortada, pienso, dado que apenas tengo una sierrita para cortar, de ponerlos, cortarlos estando fijos y ya dejarlos -cortarlos previamente y colocarlos es para dañar la rosca-.


Se van resolviendo cuestiones como un 2º toma, y aún quedan otras, tal vez haga falta otra arandela, para que quede más en la boca el extractor.


Como el tema de por donde pasaría el cable de taller adquirido, la idea era pasarlo por uno de los orificios ya hechos, pero se ve difícil, como que tendría que hacer uno nuevo por debajo de los dos originales, encima por el espacio detrás de la campana, que más por debajo hay un espacio justo, pero no más arriba a la altura de los orificios originales.


Tras recorrer pinturerías, buloneras, ferreterías, etc (para conseguir cada elemento), me ofrecieron esta a 500 pesos, y tras averiguaciones, es lo que más me convence, dado que el antióxido pelado puede que me cueste algo menos que algunos de estos.


aguanta hasta 250º, siendo convertidor y antióxido.


----------



## unmonje (May 25, 2022)

hellfire4 dijo:


> Bueno, en la adquisición y preparación, la idea es cortarle la cabeza a dos tornillos justamente.
> Ver el archivo adjunto 282765
> 
> De lal manera que quede campana 1º con tuerca y arandela, y luego el extractor (en ese nuevo orificio hecho en el mismo), colocándole el tornillo con la cabeza previamente cortada, pienso, dado que apenas tengo una sierrita para cortar, de ponerlos, cortarlos estando fijos y ya dejarlos -cortarlos previamente y colocarlos es para dañar la rosca-.
> ...


Las tomas son tan cercanas que me cuesta evaluar el contexto.  🥴


----------



## switchxxi (May 25, 2022)

Una observación: Las tomas están mal conectadas, una debería estar rotada 180°.

Si bien no es necesario ¿ porque es mejor así ?, intenta conectar un segundo cable que posea una ficha de 3 terminales .


----------



## hellfire4 (May 25, 2022)

switchxxi dijo:


> Una observación: Las tomas están mal conectadas, una debería estar rotada 180°.
> 
> Si bien no es necesario ¿ porque es mejor así ?, intenta conectar un segundo cable que posea una ficha de 3 terminales .


Es complicado, la realidad, se toman con la cámara torcida, para tratar que se vean los orificios. El cable es de dos terminales, de hecho el motor es así, dos terminales también

El extractor tiene dos orificios nuevos



La idea es que coincidan con los orificios originales de la campana



Si lo arrimo tan contra la campana, pues no calza bien en la boca de la chimenea, el remedio, pues colocar un tornillo macho macho, 1º tuerca con arandela sujetan la campana, la 2º tuerca con arandela sujetan el extractor, pero como acá no lo pude conseguir, adapto un tornillo largo, o sea, lo coloco en la pared, los corto a ambos y coloco la campana, luego el extractor.

Eso facilita el poder colocar la campana 1º, y luego el extractor seguido, sin tener que sostener todo a la vez.




El cable de taller taller pasa algo justo por esa parte de detrás de la campana




La idea es hacer el orificio del cable por debajo de los originales.




unmonje dijo:


> Las tomas son tan cercanas que me cuesta evaluar el contexto.  🥴


Lamentablemente Xd, es cierto, lo admito, un paso en falso fue eso.


----------



## hellfire4 (May 25, 2022)

switchxxi dijo:


> Una observación: Las tomas están mal conectadas, una debería estar rotada 180°.
> 
> Si bien no es necesario ¿ porque es mejor así ?, intenta conectar un segundo cable que posea una ficha de 3 terminales .


Las críticas constructivas no molestan, es más, son bienvenidas 

Procurare hacerlo mejor (y de seguro así será, cuando este menos mareado xd)

Y no he logrado terminar de remediar (recién se venció el tiempo de edición al tener que atender urgencias fuera de la PC) algunos enredos que tengo acá, el candidato que se ha colado en las fotos es un terremoto, y esta de pasada, dado que lo me encomendaron cuidarlo, y mientras tanto, no puedo ponerme a pintar, pero para no estar ocioso en el tema, hago otras cosas.

El extractor fue acomodado del todo, o en gran mayoría, dado que el eje no estaba bien en el medio y las paletas no se podían introducir con facilidad, eso logré acomodarlo a base de observación y ensayo y error con los soportes del mismo motor, para que quede en posición.
Pensaba fijarle las arandelas a la carcasa del motor cuando las tenga bien ubicadas, cosa que los orificios sean más adecuados y soporten mejor.


A ver si me explico, coloco ambos tornillos sin la campana bien ajustados, corto la cabeza o me parece que tanto más, quedando fijos, y así no daño el gusano del tornillo, y queda un macho, macho


Coloco 1º tuerca con arandela, que sostendrán la campana y a su vez, posicionaran mejor el extractor.

Editado burdamente, en el saliente que queda, se coloca el extractor con nueva arandela y tuerca.



Mirando para ver el tema de si la arandelas a fijar tendrían buen espacio a ser fijadas, a falta de soldadora, seria macilla epoxi o el pegamento con bicarbonato que mencionaron. Si hiciera falta, serían arandelas de ambas caras de la chapa.


----------



## hellfire4 (May 25, 2022)

switchxxi dijo:


> Una observación: Las tomas están mal conectadas, una debería estar rotada 180°.
> 
> Si bien no es necesario ¿ porque es mejor así ?, intenta conectar un segundo cable que posea una ficha de 3 terminales .


Ya agarre para el lado de los tomates por el quilombo que acá tenía, interpretando tomas de fotos en lugar de tomacorrientes XD.

El motor tiene dos terminales justo, no tiene tres, eso lo vi antes, justo lo observe antes de colocar el "nuevo toma" (es una línea que ya no viene, y rescate varios, que están todos amarillentos, pero funcionales)

Para que no incomode el del alargador, el superior y amarillento quedo asignado para el extractor (el color lo hace inconfundible)



Acá en esta antigua foto se ve el enchufe de dos patitas chico, que se reemplazo momentáneamente con uno de dos de un velador.
Si, tuve bien en cuenta eso, para que no se incomoden a la hora de colocar ambos.
Claro, luego se agregara una llave como las de velador en el cable, para no tener que enchufar y desenchufar.


----------



## switchxxi (May 25, 2022)

hellfire4 dijo:


> Ya agarre para el lado de los tomates por el quilombo que acá tenía, interpretando tomas de fotos en lugar de tomacorrientes XD.



Si, mala mía. Me refería al tomacorrientes que está en la pared. Es lo malo de tener el la cabeza punto/toma/combinación/etc.

Por eso decía que si no se rota uno de los tomacorrientes, al intentar conectar dos cables, uno de los cables va a molestar porque saldrá para el lado de la otra ficha en vez de para "afuera" (que en este caso sería para arriba).


----------



## hellfire4 (May 25, 2022)

Bueno, aclarado, son tornillos y tuercas de bronces aparentemente, aunque no las arandelas, puedo enviarlas a fosfatizar antes de adaptarlas.
Espero que las fotos ya se entiendan.


----------



## unmonje (May 25, 2022)

hellfire4 dijo:


> Bueno, aclarado, son tornillos y tuercas de bronces aparentemente, aunque no las arandelas, puedo enviarlas a fosfatizar antes de adaptarlas.
> Espero que las fotos ya se entiendan.


Que suerte que aclaró lo de la campana porque, nunca lo iba a entender debido a que el chiste con ese aparato es que, el motor no entre en contacto con el humo graso y al ponerlo dentro de la campana se pierde ese beneficio angular  🥴
 Pero le va a quedar lindo eso si. Muy buen trabajo.
Mas tarde le explico lo que yo esperaba pero no se asuste eh


----------



## hellfire4 (May 25, 2022)

unmonje dijo:


> Que suerte que aclaró lo de la campana porque, nunca lo iba a entender debido a que el chiste con ese aparato es que, el motor no entre en contacto con el humo graso y al ponerlo dentro de la campana se pierde ese beneficio angular  🥴
> Pero le va a quedar lindo eso si. Muy buen trabajo.
> Mas tarde le explico lo que yo esperaba pero no se asuste eh
> Ver el archivo adjunto 282809


Es así ese modelo, no queda otra, por cierto, recién mande a fosfatizar los tornillos, y no eran de bronce, tenían una curiosa capa dorada.
Por eso justamente quería en lo posible fosfatizar con pincel tanto carcasa como motor y darle una pintadita (desarmado, claro, de forma de no afectar el bobinado)

la onda es como esa, lo que para que en ese modelo es de turbina doble y con el motor por dentro (en el medio), el rescatado es de turbina simple y el motos expuesto  (por eso estaba como estaba, claro, además de evidente que nunca le habrá hecho mantenimiento)



Hice una prueba a ver onda, es algo complicado.
Onda de ponerla por fuera, el tema de la gran boca del extractor y del espacio que deja entre la pared y al campana






Pensé que tal vez se pueda cubrir el motor si va por dentro de la campana, aunque tal vez eso no sea buena idea, onda ponerle una tapa atornillada, dado si es que el motor es mejor que este aireado (tiene orificios, bien se le ven)


----------



## analogico (May 25, 2022)

hellfire4 dijo:


> Bueno, aclarado, son tornillos y tuercas de bronces aparentemente, aunque no las arandelas, puedo enviarlas a fosfatizar antes de adaptarlas.
> Espero que las fotos ya se entiendan.



Es zinc, son bañados en zinc para protegerlos de la corrosión.


----------



## hellfire4 (May 25, 2022)

analogico dijo:


> Es zinc, son bañados en zinc para protegerlos de la corrosión.


Y bueno, no me imagine, pero bueno, al menos quedarían fosfatizados . Tal vez no hubiese sido necesario, aunque no pierden su utilidad por ello.


----------



## hellfire4 (May 26, 2022)

unmonje dijo:


> Que suerte que aclaró lo de la campana porque, nunca lo iba a entender debido a que el chiste con ese aparato es que, el motor no entre en contacto con el humo graso y al ponerlo dentro de la campana se pierde ese beneficio angular  🥴
> Pero le va a quedar lindo eso si. Muy buen trabajo.
> Mas tarde le explico lo que yo esperaba pero no se asuste eh
> Ver el archivo adjunto 282809


Yo aún no me he puesto a instalarlo, salvo que logré ponerle una especie de chimenea embudo que calce en ambos extremos dando una compleja inclinación y luego una curiosa vuelta con la chimenea de evacuación.
Comentario aparte, si, la campaña esta esta hecha un asco, al menos una repasadita, y limpieza a fondo y fosfatado luego cuando la pinte un cacho


----------



## hellfire4 (May 26, 2022)

Justo se termino el tiempo de edición, pregunto
Si estuviese dentro de la campana, al aspirar solo por el lateral izquierdo ¿la aspiración sería más deficiente que por fuera de la campana?

Otra que se me ocurrió es usar un caño codo (una boca para la campana y otra más grande para el extractor)


Si resulta más eficiente por dentro, la dejaría por dentro, dado que la mugre va a ser inevitable, entre la grasa por un lado y el polvo por otro si esta por fuera (la forma que esta la campana es prueba, y eso que la repaso cada tanto).
En todo caso, si esta por dentro, lo ideal es pensar una instalación que se pueda sacar con facilidad en caso de arreglo.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (May 26, 2022)

hellfire4 dijo:


> dado que la mugre va a ser inevitable, entre la grasa por un lado


Esto va medio off-topic pero no tanto.
Yo pensaría seriamente en la posibilidad de colocar un filtro como los que traen los extractores para cocinas. Ese filtro vale dos mangos y parece una especie de guata ya cortada a medida. Como el filtro no pesa nada se puede sujetar con alguna malla metálica, incluso con alambre de gallinero, y ese filtro va a atajar bastante grasa de la que iría al ventilador ese. El ""costo" es que hay que cambiarlo mas o menos seguido para que retenga el poder de filtrado y así no se enchastre tanto el interior dr la campana...


----------



## hellfire4 (May 26, 2022)

Los que veo son los filtros de carbón activo o los filtros que se asemejan a un colador





Habría que ver si por acá los venden, adaptar un colador grande no me parece, lo más seguro que es se termine oxidando.
Aunque hay coladores de plástico, que se sumergen en una solución como la de vinagre y listo, y bueno, acá no es fácil a veces conseguir determinados materiales, y para paliarlo, el ingenio entre en juego


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (May 26, 2022)

Psssss..... no ves un pomo...






						Repuesto Filtro Extractor | MercadoLibre 📦
					

Envíos Gratis en el día ✓ Comprá Repuesto Filtro Extractor en cuotas sin interés! Conocé nuestras increíbles ofertas y promociones en millones de productos.




					listado.mercadolibre.com.ar
				












						Filtro Para Spar Espuma Y Finito Extractores Y Purificadores - $ 585
					

Encontrá más productos en Mercado Libre




					articulo.mercadolibre.com.ar
				




Los venden en cualquier parte...


----------



## hellfire4 (May 26, 2022)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Psssss.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Si, ya se ML y quería evitarlo, el tema que a menudo te matan con el envió, cuando encargue el imán de ferrita para arreglar el horno, con el envió pague el triple, pero bueno, hacía falta.

Preguntaré y veré, Gualeguaychú es una ciudad donde a menudo faltan cosas y pateas bastante para conseguirlas, como bien he recalcado en determinadas ocasiones, que he remediado cuestiones o por encargos a otros, arreglándome con otra cosa, etc.

Hallé la llave L hexagonal adecuada de pedo en una ferretería lejana, los tornillos adecuados y el cable adecuado, y la pintura que me parece en otra ferretería poco conocida.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (May 26, 2022)

Si conocés a alguien que tenga un extractor/purificador en la cocina, decile que te permita ver el filtro por que no cuesta nada quitar el soporte que tiene, pero los que venden por acá son muuuyyy baratos, muy parecidos a la guata que viene adentro de las camperas y los conseguís donde venden cosas para cocina, en casa de repuestos, abajo de una piedra...en cualquier parte.


----------



## hellfire4 (May 26, 2022)

También podría ponerle un filtro al motor, cosa que respire y no se me llene de grasa.
O adaptarle un colador grande de acero inoxidable.

El motor es onda una especie de chichón en la carcasa, y el colador al ser panzudo, a lo mejor puede servir.


----------



## DJ T3 (May 26, 2022)

Usa malla mosquitero, esa que usan para ventanas y puertas, ya que tiene un entramado fino, pero deja pasar el aire bien.
Realizas algun soporte que puedas "sacar y poner", así lo podes limpiar


----------



## hellfire4 (May 26, 2022)

DJ T3 dijo:


> Usa malla mosquitero, esa que usan para ventanas y puertas, ya que tiene un entramado fino, pero deja pasar el aire bien.
> Realizas algun soporte que puedas "sacar y poner", así lo podes limpiar


El tema es que esas se oxidan (salvo que sea de esos materiales que decía), lo se porque tengo una, el contacto con la grasa es incluso peor, lo sé dado que la contratapa de la Pileta de la cocina esta carcomida, por eso pensé en una maya de plástico o acero inoxidable.


----------



## DJ T3 (May 26, 2022)

Deberias averiguar bien el tema de filtros originales para campana, que seria lo ideal.

Mas que nada lo decía por lo fino del entramado, en contraste con el del colador.

Otra opcion usando colador, es colocar 2 mallas juntas, pero una desplazada.

Para tener en cuenta, allí se alcanzan buenas temperaturas, así que si el material no soporta mucha temperatura, descartalo


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (May 26, 2022)

La sujeción de los filtros debería ser de acero inoxidable, plástico nunca, una llama enfurecida y arde la campana al segundo. 
Los filtros que tienen muchas campanas son de acero inoxidable, dos "mallas" encerradas en un cerco con pestañas a un lado y un "pestillo" al otro. 
La que tengo ahora es así y la carcasa del motor está siempre chorreando de aceite. 

La campana anterior tenía soporte para filtro tipo guata (en algunos sitios los tenían por rollos y lo cortaban a medida) y no llegaba tanta grasa al motor.


----------



## unmonje (May 26, 2022)

hellfire4 dijo:


> El tema es que esas se oxidan (salvo que sea de esos materiales que decía), lo se porque tengo una, el contacto con la grasa es incluso peor, lo sé dado que la contratapa de la Pileta de la cocina esta carcomida, por eso pensé en una maya de plástico o acero inoxidable.


Esto es mucho mas cercano a la versión correcta, no es muy bonito, parece un PICASO, pero es eficiente.   👏  👏
Girelo 180 grados para que le quede para el lado de su emisor de gases. (a derecha) y le va a quedar mucho menos espesor en el fondo, digo. Disculpe si algo se me escapa desde aquí . Después sería cuestión de adaptar mecánicamente el resto.





Otra version  👇


----------



## hellfire4 (May 26, 2022)

unmonje dijo:


> Esto es mucho mas cercano a la versión correcta, no es muy bonito, parece un PICASO, pero es eficiente.   👏  👏
> Girelo 180 grados para que le quede para el lado de su emisor de gases. (a derecha) y le va a quedar mucho menos espesor en el fondo, digo. Disculpe si algo se me escapa desde aquí . Después sería cuestión de adaptar mecánicamente el resto.
> 
> 
> ...



Si, era justo la que se me había ocurrido, por eso comente lo de tener que usar un codo de boca grande y boca chica a modo de colector



Me quedo la duda si es eficiente así o más dentro de la campana.


Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> La sujeción de los filtros debería ser de acero inoxidable, plástico nunca, una llama enfurecida y arde la campana al segundo.
> Los filtros que tienen muchas campanas son de acero inoxidable, dos "mallas" encerradas en un cerco con pestañas a un lado y un "pestillo" al otro.
> La que tengo ahora es así y la carcasa del motor está siempre chorreando de aceite.
> 
> La campana anterior tenía soporte para filtro tipo guata (en algunos sitios los tenían por rollos y lo cortaban a medida) y no llegaba tanta grasa al motor.


Entendido, plástico 0 patatero 
Y claro, no estaría bueno andar sacando el plástico derretido luego.


----------



## hellfire4 (May 27, 2022)

Emm, a ver, sacando las piezas de la chimenea se puede llegar a poner por fuera, pero a mi lo que me interesa es saber si es más eficiente por dentro o por fuera de la campana, por experiencia se que es terrible el humo que se causa, a mi una comida que me encanta (aunque muchos me vean feo) es el hígado con mucho ajo y aceite de oliva-detesto la cebolla, pero esos dos me encantan bastante- hecho en sartén, picado y acompañado para arroz o fideos.

Si la colocase por fuera y no aspirase bien, no estaría bueno, a ver, no me interesa si se llena de grasa si es que aspira bien (se le haría mantenimiento, se le instalarían las redes necesarias y adecuadas), dado que prefiero eso a tenerla por fuera y que sea deficiente.

Edito, la respuesta de uno más en el tema, por dentro de la campana es más eficiente (era justo lo que me parecía).

El tema abierto ha sido realmente provechoso y he aprendido varias cuestiones, no me arrepiento de haber usado vinagre con bicarbonato (dada su efectividad y bajo costo), aunque se puede rebajar un 20% con agua para quitarle agresividad, incluso usar pulimento de metales para compensar esa capa naranja previa.


----------



## fabioosorio (May 27, 2022)

La succión es la misma.


----------



## hellfire4 (May 27, 2022)

fabioosorio dijo:


> La succión es la misma.


Bueno, si, la fuerza es la misma, pero la posición varia, siendo una más directa que otra, en eso es lo que dudo,
si succionando de forma más directa sea mejor que mediante un codo que cambia secciones.


----------



## fabioosorio (May 27, 2022)

Entonces?


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (May 27, 2022)

hellfire4 dijo:


> Bueno, si, la fuerza es la misma, pero la posición varia, siendo una más directa que otra, en eso es lo que dudo,
> si succionando de forma más directa sea mejor que mediante un codo que cambia secciones.


Seguramente ni se note la diferencia con esa distancia. 
Y teniendo la precaución de encenderla antes de que lo que se cocine pueda empezar a echar humo o crear vapores, se notará menos.


----------



## hellfire4 (May 27, 2022)

Recién vengo de andan de vuelta pateando por la ciudad, un tipo que se dedica a hacer arreglos y limpiezas de extractores (justo ingrese en el negocio preguntando por filtros) tiro que la eficiencia de ese tipo que estoy rescatando es mayor por dentro, que encima obedece a ese diseño, como el que antes enseñe en ML, que por eso tiene una boca tan grande para las paletas, a su vez, por lo antiguo, tiene la deficiencia de la falta de filtros .


Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> Seguramente ni se note la diferencia con esa distancia.
> Y teniendo la precaución de encenderla antes de que lo que se cocine pueda empezar a echar humo o crear vapores, se notará menos.



Conozco esa campana, cocinando los hígados en abundante ajo, y la cocina termina llena de humo mal, por eso he llegado a pesar si realmente a dudar si por fuera de la campana con un codo seria menos eficiente, justamente, cuanto menos recta sea una chimenea, peor es la succión. y al no poder ponerse directamente sobre la boca por fuera, eso no me terminaba de convencer.

La pintada y el agregado de filtros mejorarían su conservación justamente.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (May 27, 2022)

hellfire4 dijo:


> Conozco esa campana, cocinando los hígados en abundante ajo, y la cocina termina llena de humo mal,


Porque no hay nada que atraiga el humo hacia arriba y afuera o no tiene tiro. Las curbas en el tubo tampoco ayudan a tener un buen tiro.


----------



## hellfire4 (May 27, 2022)

Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> Porque no hay nada que atraiga el humo hacia arriba y afuera o no tiene tiro. Las curbas en el tubo tampoco ayudan a tener un buen tiro.


Como!!!!!! Xd

Y.... por eso encima, si tiene una curva el extractor por el codo y menos boca, pues menos extraería.
Prefiero que tenga más eficiencia, aunque se ensucie algo más.

Bueno, la búsqueda de los filtros, como era de esperarse, fue una pateada por lugares conocidos, aunque tal vez salga algo en otros que quedaron pendientes, la idea de los coladores como alternativa no funciono a falta de coladores de acero inoxidable en diversos lugares (quisieron encajarme uno que no era de ese material asegurándome que sí), aunque queda otro lugar pendiente.

Un tercero, que me recomendó hablar con un tornero por si le sobran retazos de alambrilla de acero inoxidable me dijo algo conocido Xd (similar a lo de componentes como capacitores y resistencias)   :

Acá en Gualeguaychú en general no vas a conseguir eso, es más típico en Concepción del Uruguay .

Aunque bueno, más allá de los obstáculos, bastante he avanzado para echarme para atrás, y varias cosas ya están bien definidas .
Determino que lo dejaré dentro de la campana, que me haré con la pintura en aerosol antes indicada (ya tengo el negocio en vista para adquirirla), varios materiales para instalarlo ya están en mis manos -falta adaptarlos, aunque se como-, queda como obstáculo lo de los filtros, pero lo iré resolviendo .


----------



## unmonje (May 27, 2022)

hellfire4 dijo:


> Bueno, si, la fuerza es la misma, pero la posición varia, siendo una más directa que otra, en eso es lo que dudo,
> si succionando de forma más directa sea mejor que mediante un codo que cambia secciones.


Ambas van a ser eficiente, solo que la exterior ligeramente menos, pero se compensa con que el motor, no va a ser afectado de ningún modo.


----------



## hellfire4 (May 27, 2022)

unmonje dijo:


> Ambas van a ser eficiente, solo que la exterior un poco menos pero compensa con que el motor no va a ser afectado.


Pensaba ponerle un filtro, un colador grande  de acero inoxidable, como decía también, sumado a la pintada, lo del colador se me ocurrió, ya que el motor queda onda un chichón en la carcasa, y al tener profundidad, calzaría.
Sería cuestión de adaptarlo. Dentro del colador se puede poner a su vez un filtro Spar de espuma para hacerlo mejor.
​


----------



## hellfire4 (May 29, 2022)

Bueno, un agregado, conseguir coladores de acero inoxidable se esta poniendo difícil acá en Gualeguaychú, pero hay de rejilla de aluminio, y aunque algo menos resistentes, esos no se oxida, de forma que tengo un par en vista , lo mismo un par de negocios conocidos por los filtros, estaría relativamente cubierto ese frente.
A modo de anécdota, cuando me preguntan en los DE TODO para que los quiero y les soy sincero, me miran raro Xd, pero bueno colegas, la creatividad y persistencia es parte del proceso de lograr una solución, máxime a falta de determinados elementos.


----------



## unmonje (May 29, 2022)

hellfire4 dijo:


> Bueno, un agregado, conseguir coladores de acero inoxidable se esta poniendo difícil acá en Gualeguaychú, pero hay de rejilla de aluminio, y aunque algo menos resistentes, esos no se oxida, de forma que tengo un par en vista , lo mismo un par de negocios conocidos por los filtros, estaría relativamente cubierto ese frente.
> A modo de anécdota, cuando me preguntan en los DE TODO para que los quiero y les soy sincero, me miran raro Xd, pero bueno colegas, la creatividad y persistencia es parte del proceso de lograr una solución, máxime a falta de determinados elementos.


Dígamelo a mi que, ante mi nueva vida de jubilado, estoy incursionando en la tapicería de muebles, para matar el aburrimiento, mientras aprendo rudimentos de un oficio que ni en mi peor sueño, se me hubiera ocurrido incursionar. !!!  🤣    🥴    Pero resulta interesante hasta ahora ya que es un oficio en vías de extinción parece.


----------



## hellfire4 (May 29, 2022)

unmonje dijo:


> Dígamelo a mi que, ante mi nueva vida de jubilado, estoy incursionando en la tapicería de muebles, para matar el aburrimiento, mientras aprendo rudimentos de un oficio que ni en mi peor sueño, se me hubiera ocurrido incursionar. !!!  🤣    🥴    Pero resulta interesante hasta ahora ya que es un oficio en vías de extinción parece.


Me parece muy bien, la experiencia hace al maestro, yo incursione en arreglos hogareños y ciertas recuperaciones


----------



## unmonje (May 29, 2022)

hellfire4 dijo:


> Me parece muy bien, la experiencia hace al maestro, yo incursione en arreglos hogareños y ciertas recuperaciones


Aquí le dejo para futuro, el esquema general del los ventiladores. En general ninguno se escapa de esta organización general, aunque difieran de aspecto. 👇


----------



## hellfire4 (Jun 19, 2022)

Buenas, justo una consulta, dado que tuve una mala idea 

Al pintar la carcasa del motor, vi esos tornillos y decidí soltarlos para evitar que a futuro se peguen con la pintura





El tema es que perdí el orden de como va las piezas, y al tratar de rearmarlo, el eje ya no gira (el motor sigue encendiendo)
Evidentemente, no fue una buena idea .







En la de la base, la cual tiene remaches, se ve el anillo de cobre y me pareció ver el resorte.

Quería si me guiasen para rearmarlo en condiciones, desde ya agradecido (casi todo esta ya pintado, pero antes que nada, decidí probar el motor y vaya xd)


----------



## unmonje (Jun 20, 2022)

hellfire4 dijo:


> Buenas, justo una consulta, dado que tuve una mala idea
> 
> Al pintar la carcasa del motor, vi esos tornillos y decidí soltarlos para evitar que a futuro se peguen con la pintura
> 
> ...


Bienvenido al Club de los bujes sangrantes !!!     🤣  🤣  🤣


NO olvidar ponerle GRASA de LITIO.
Hay que recordar a las personas en general que, contra todo pronóstico, un* BUJE*, no es un simple *anillo de bronce*, como la gran mayoría supone, tal como yo suponía, cuando era joven.
Si uno usa una lupa y el buje realmente es un BUJE tecnicamente correcto, comienza a ver la diferencia.
Un verdadero buje para ser tal, tiene que ser de_* bronce sinterizado, *_de lo contrario, es un simple caño de bronce y no cumple con su función.
La función del buje correcto implica que al poner una gota de  lubricante en su lomo, algunas horas después, esa gota, tiene que llegar al eje por ser poroso, que es la razón que justifica su presencia ahi, aunque no la única.
El buje tiene que quedar prácticamente fijo y el eje girar dentro. Su vida útil suele ser menor a un cojinete, pero mucho mas económico.


----------



## hellfire4 (Jun 20, 2022)

Se agradece, probaré un poco más tarde, estoy desecho.
Me hizo gracia esa bienvenida Xd
Calculo que al estar mal armado, por eso no gira el eje (el cual permanece magnetizado y quieto)


----------



## unmonje (Jun 20, 2022)

hellfire4 dijo:


> Se agradece, probaré un poco más tarde, estoy desecho.
> Me hizo gracia esa bienvenida Xd
> Calculo que al estar mal armado, por eso no gira el eje (el cual permanece magnetizado y quieto)


Antes del apriete final el eje debe girar con cierta soltura y estar perfectamente alineado a los bujes.


----------



## hellfire4 (Jun 20, 2022)

unmonje dijo:


> Antes del apriete final el eje debe girar con cierta soltura y estar perfectamente alineado a los bujes.


El en inferior el buje se mueve ligeramente, he visto, aunque solo sirve para cambiar de posición. Agrego, es también la 1º vez que suelto unos tornillos para evitar que la pintura se seque, para evitar que queden atrapados (incluso me enseñaron que por algo similar, en las tapas de calefactores no debes de ajustar a fondo los tornillos para evitar que el calor los pegue a la carcasa) y ocurre algo desagradable Xd.
Bueno, será cuestión de fuerza a presionar y paciencia


----------



## hellfire4 (Jun 20, 2022)

Bueno, no uso el horno de la cocina, pero si una estufa a varillas (hace tiempo arreglada y mencionada en este foro) en una habitación bien ventilada, ya que la carcasa, aún seca la pintura, sigue oliendo, y se remedia de esa forma, si se fijan bien, se ve un humo blanquecino en la foto, el cual tras un rato expuesta al calor la zona, deja de emitirse, y le giro


----------



## hellfire4 (Jun 20, 2022)

unmonje dijo:


> Bienvenido al Club de los bujes sangrantes !!!     🤣  🤣  🤣
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 283873
> NO olvidar ponerle GRASA de LITIO.
> ...



Bueno, el ingenio alivia (anoche no estaba muy lucido XD), y el 1º intento no quedo, pero se me ocurrió lo siguiente:

Armado con el esquema, con el eje sin el bobinado, siguiéndolo:

Colocas las piezas en orden sobre el eje



Colocas luego la tapa superior  ejerciendo presión y atornillas, de esa forma tiene muchas más chances el el buje quede en la posición más indicada y haces menos esfuerzo (el resorte hace que reniegues mucho más de la otra manera con ambas manos).



Recién lo estaba haciendo andar, girando en diversas posiciones según los orificios de los tornillos largo que arman el motor, en una tenia que darle un ligero empujoncito para que girase, en otra no.

Claro, si no hubiese funcionado, no lo estaría publicando.


----------



## hellfire4 (Jun 20, 2022)

Bueno, sigo adelante, motor arreglado y pintado, sigo viendo como colocar los coladores 

Bueno, la tapa justo que va en la parte de las paletas, un colador adquirido que coincida con los bordes internos, despegue con cuidado el mango y el apoyo, y para sujetarlo, que sea de quita y pon, usaría grandes arandelas, justo tengo una sola, pero se remediara mañana por lo de la bulonera, y puede que necesite un colador más chico para la parte del motor (justo el otro que compre es del mismo tamaño y en todo caso, quedaría de repuesto) para usar el metodo de las arandelas grandes.


----------



## hellfire4 (Jun 22, 2022)

Bueno, ya más o menos en la recta final, con algunos tropiezos, pero sigo adelante, comento, aunque algo fuera de tema, la yapa es que descubierta una nueva chapucería de los anteriores habitantes de depto que vivo (no tuvieron mejor idea que pintar interiormente encima de la grasa y oxido de la campana en lugar de hacer un tratamiento y pintada adecuada, toda una desidia, vamos), aunque eso se estaría remediando con la misma pintura en aerosol tras una larga sección de rasqueteado y posterior fosfatado.

Conclusión, si van a comprar una campana, opten por una de acero inoxidable, y más vale que sea de cuerpo completo, no como esas que les falta la nuca. Pagarán algo más, pero su mantenimiento y limpieza la amortizara.


----------



## hellfire4 (Jun 27, 2022)

Es el resultado final, o casi, restaría la instalación que no pudo ser aún dado que para que quede correctamente sobre la boca de la campana, no se apoya internamente tan contra ella sino que una tuerca marca la distancia (no se si recordaran las imagenes de antes)
El enchufe ya fue retirado, dado que se uso para chequear que funcionase.






Dado el peso de la misma, no queda bien apoyada, la idea es ponerle unos topes, justamente tenía este mango roto de un antiguo jarro, que es resistente al calor y lo corte un poco para ponerlos en cada extremo inferior, pensé en fijarlos con poxipol.


----------



## hellfire4 (Jun 30, 2022)

Bueno, a quien le vaya el bricolage, venden bolsitas de cemento seca rápido de agregue agua, el tema que muchas veces no es muy resistente



Con una antigua sarten puede hacer una mezcla donde con un martillo pulverizas algunas piedridas o antigua macilla epoxi seca (una manera de aprovecharla) y en un tarro vacío de kg como los del dulce de leche se lo agregas junto al polvo de la bolsita de kg de cemento seca rápido y luego el agua, claro. Obtendrás así una mezcla notablemente más resistente.



De esa forma resolví la chapucería de una sección con débil hormigón.

Bueno, ya instalado



Si observan cerca de una de las tuercas que lo sostiene, por debajo se ve el fragmento de mango roto, adaptado de tamaño para que apoye mejor el extractor en la campana, de forma que el orificio coincida con el de la campana (puede que sea un defecto de la campana, dado que por eso no queda acertado que se apoye directamente en ella)



Preferí la llave más alejada de la cocina, para que no se ponga pringosa. Efectivamente, es un cable de taller, como antes me recomendaron.


Solo queda ver como funciona un día que cocine


----------



## fabioosorio (Jul 1, 2022)

Ha llegado el momento de lavar bien ese sartén y preparar un buen hígado cebollado, rempujado con vino tinto a discreción.


----------



## hellfire4 (Jul 1, 2022)

fabioosorio dijo:


> Ha llegado el momento de lavar bien ese sartén y preparar un buen hígado cebollado, rempujado con vino tinto a discreción.


El hígado me gusta, aunque más con abundante ajo y algunas especias y aceite de oliva y hasta morrón y perejil, la del vino, me parece una buena idea .
Tengo una mejor sartén y justo un hígado en el congelador, falta el vino nomás, a veces lo cocinaba troceado para acompañar arroz o fideos.
Como el hígado adquirido en bandejas de supermercados no es confiable al poder salir demasiado amargo por la bilis, lo ideal es adquirirlo en carnicerías. Es algo barato, si se sabe preparar, queda bien y es considerado un superalimento, aunque poco popular (se pueden hacer hasta milanesas de hígado, aunque para cortarlo adecuadamente en fetitas tiene que estar algo congelado dado lo resbaloso que es)

Esa sartén el difícil que se rescate, era una maravilla, pero perdió el teflón hace tiempo y ha estado guardada hace bastante.

Puede que les resulte gracioso, dado que incluso toco sacar la chimenea galvanizada del la chimenea colectora y descubrir que estaba taponada con una asquerosa pelusa de grasa y eso hacia que se llenase de humo el lugar (algo que ni se me hubiese ocurrido hacer de no ser porque me molestaba Xd), y claro, el hígado permanece congelado a la espera del extractor instalado y como ya esta, pues no en mucho tiempo le daré finalmente salida.


----------



## fabioosorio (Jul 1, 2022)

El Gato Dumas, experto cocinero, dijo en su momento que el sartén debe ser negro, no de teflón.
El hígado es de gran aporte proteico y principalmente de hierro, componente necesario para el transporte de oxígeno en sangre.


----------



## hellfire4 (Nov 15, 2022)

fabioosorio dijo:


> El Gato Dumas, experto cocinero, dijo en su momento que el sartén debe ser negro, no de teflón.
> El hígado es de gran aporte proteico y principalmente de hierro, componente necesario para el transporte de oxígeno en sangre.


Llegue a cocinarlo en la sartén negra y fue a su vez la prueba de fuego, dado que la cocina para nada se lleno de humo, solo un poquitito de olor, pero nada ver a lo que solía suceder, a su vez, como último ajuste, además de ajustar las arandelas de los coladores a modo de rejillas atrapa grasa para que tiemblen menos , los he deformado por ensayo y error, dado que antes vibraba mucho la alambrilla, pero al adquirir determinada forma, deja de hacerlo. De manera que el ruido sea solo el del motor y la hélice.




La pintura negra especial para salamandras y convertidora de óxido también ha hecho su truco al final.


----------



## hellfire4 (Dic 6, 2022)

Bueno, requirió un ajuste a pedido, dado que les parecía eficiente pero un tanto ruidoso (a mi no me lo parecía, pero bueno, le busque la vuelta y di en el clavo, aunque costo y termino siendo un detalle zopenco, por no decirlo de otra manera  )

Pensé que eran los bujes, desarme el motor, volví a lubricar, limpiar, hice pruebas de ratos largos, parecía todo bien.

Coloque las paletas, volvieron los ruidos que me pidieron a ver si podía hacer algo, y el ruido estaba en las dichosas paletas
Pues la base de las mismas rozaba con la base del rotor



Por un lado, la desgaste un poco, y las muecas por rozaduras de antes dan señal que siempre estuvo así instalado.



2º y no menos importante, la posición, si uno la coloca bien al fondo, se da el dichoso rozamiento y el ruido que tanto me reclamaban



Con paciencia lo ideal es poco más arriba y ajustando en condiciones , para que quede firme y no se zafe.



Tras un largo rato ensayando, ya armada y de vuelta a su lugar.


----------



## hellfire4 (Dic 7, 2022)

Ya tras nuevas pruebas, es evidente que el ruido es más onda un ventilador, sin el tronar el rozamiento, calculo que además ha de tener un mejor funcionamiento, mejorando a su vez la durabilidad del motor y las paletas al no rozar como antes. Curiosamente viendo las paletas del ventilador rescatado Morris, es evidente que el extractor tiene ese defecto de diseño, en el ventilador Morris le agregaron unos calces, que evitan el contacto con la base del rotor.




Que no me percatara de inicio, pues es que ni se me ocurrió XD (encima que ya venían así calzadas las paletas de inicio), y bueno, son cosas que uno aprende con la experiencia.


----------

